# Milan-Juventus: sabato 9 aprile ore 20.45 - TV Sky e Premium



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2016)

Milan-Juventus, sabato 9 aprile 2016, ore 20.45.

Nella trentaduesima giornata di Serie A c'è Milan-Juventus, la partita è in programma sabato 9 aprile 2016 alle ore 20.45 presso lo stadio Meazza.

La gara di andata è terminata con la vittoria della Juventus per 1-0.

La gara sarà trasmessa in diretta su Sky e su Premium Calcio a partire dalle ore 20.45 di sabato 9 aprile 2016.

In questo topic le informazioni sulla partita, sui biglietti e sull'arbitro. Le notizie sulle probabili formazioni e quelli ufficiali. I commenti pre, durante e post partita e, come sempre, i voti degli utenti per i nostri calciatori.


----------



## Lo Gnu (3 Aprile 2016)

Si salvi chi può


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Aprile 2016)

Goleada...


Della Juve ovviamente.


----------



## Dany20 (3 Aprile 2016)

Pareggiare sarebbe oro colato contro questi ma dobbiamo vincere assolutamente.


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2016)

Ad oggi ci asfalterebbero anche con la primavera


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Aprile 2016)

diciamo che sono stratranquillo, perdiamo sicuro con un minimo di 0-3..


----------



## Aragorn (3 Aprile 2016)

Farò in tempo a diventare padre, nonno e forse addirittura bisnonno prima che si torni a giocarsela alla pari coi ladroni.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Aprile 2016)

Sarà tutta da ridere


----------



## Butcher (3 Aprile 2016)

Questa non me la voglio perdere


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Aprile 2016)

Avranno pietà e ci limiteranno i danni, che è anche più umiliante della debacle.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Aprile 2016)

l'antipasto della coppa italia....


----------



## LukeLike (3 Aprile 2016)

Ci mettiamo d'accordo che noi vi diamo questa e voi ci date la finale di Coppa Italia?


----------



## Jino (3 Aprile 2016)

Tranquilli, battiamo la capolista grazie ad una settimana di ritiro che storicamente si sa, è famosa per cambiare una squadra.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2016)

Squadra da ritirare più che da ritiro.


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Aprile 2016)

questo sarà il primo set. 

le altre pere ce le lasciano per la finale di coppa italia. 

spero che il nano venga allo stadio, così, giusto per vedere lo scempio che ha creato.


----------



## Kaladin85 (4 Aprile 2016)

Ci sarà da ridere, vediamo cosa si inventerà il mago della panchina per farci perdere anche questa...ce lo vedo bene un balotelli a centrocampo.


----------



## Milan7champions (4 Aprile 2016)

Dignita' e professionalita', dateci almeno questo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Aprile 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Ci sarà da ridere, vediamo cosa si inventerà il mago della panchina per farci perdere anche questa...ce lo vedo bene un balotelli a centrocampo.



perché in condizioni normali noi la Juventus la battiamo, è che abbiamo quel mago in panchina che ci mette in difficoltà


----------



## folletto (4 Aprile 2016)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Squadra da ritirare più che da ritiro.



Esatto, siamo allo sbando più totale. 

Il futuro è talmente nero che del risultato di questa partita (ci asfaltano), del piazzamento al termine del campionato e della finale di coppa Italia (ci ri-asfaltano) me ne importa davvero poco.


----------



## Kaladin85 (4 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> perché in condizioni normali noi la Juventus la battiamo, è che abbiamo quel mago in panchina che ci mette in difficoltà



In condizioni normali potremmo anche batterla, sì...è una partita, può capitare di tutto, tipo il napoli che prende tre pere dall'udinese.
Ovvio che per sperare nel miracolo, devi anche giocarla con il giusto atteggiamento ed i giusti giocatori, non certo con de sciglio esterno di centrocampo o poli subentrante dalla panchina


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Aprile 2016)

Catenaccio imperante, provando a mantenere la dignità


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Aprile 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> In condizioni normali potremmo anche batterla, sì...è una partita, può capitare di tutto, tipo il napoli che prende tre pere dall'udinese.
> Ovvio che per sperare nel miracolo, devi anche giocarla con il giusto atteggiamento ed i giusti giocatori, non certo con de sciglio esterno di centrocampo o poli subentrante dalla panchina



certo non possiamo giocare con de sciglio e poli che stupido Sinisa, perché non si fa dare dal real Bale Kroos e modric


----------



## zlatan (4 Aprile 2016)

Sono riusciti a farmi guardare le partite (perchè accidenti a me non riescono a non guardarle), senza un minimo segno di emozione... Cioè non me ne frega più niente pazzesco...Quando eravamo in B, ero molto più preso....
Maledetti, e non c'è una via di uscita, solo tanta tanta confusione... L'anno prox ci sarà Brocchi vi rendete conto??? Brocchi un perfetto signor nessuno che verrà a fare altri danni alla nostra squadra, e quei 2 sono sempre lì... Neanche con Farina abbiamo fatto 3 anni senza coppe....


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Aprile 2016)

*Chiellini salta la sfida contro il Milan, il giocatore dovrà stare fuori per 20 giorni.*


----------



## Julian4674 (4 Aprile 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Chiellini salta la sfida contro il Milan, il giocatore dovrà stare fuori per 20 giorni.*



ottimo, così il nostro super centravanti da "untiroungol" potrà farsi valere


----------



## Shevchenko (4 Aprile 2016)

Perderemo di misura, ma loro domineranno in lungo e in largo.


----------



## mandraghe (4 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> certo non possiamo giocare con de sciglio e poli che stupido Sinisa, perché non si fa dare dal real Bale Kroos e modric



Kroos non lo citerei visto che abbiamo Montolivo 

Per gli altri due non saprei, io però rinuncerei di malavoglia ad un Poli "full of energy".

Inoltre se ci aggiungi un Boateng al 110% ed un Balotelli che ha finalmente messo la testa a posto non vedo perchè noi non si debba battere la Juventus.


----------



## Jino (4 Aprile 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Kroos non lo citerei visto che abbiamo Montolivo
> 
> Per gli altri due non saprei, io però rinuncerei di malavoglia ad un Poli "full of energy".
> 
> Inoltre se ci aggiungi un Boateng al 110% ed un Balotelli che ha finalmente messo la testa a posto non vedo perchè noi non si debba battere la Juventus.



Ma poi, una settimana di ritiro sarà assolutamente decisiva, vedrete.


----------



## wfiesso (4 Aprile 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Ci sarà da ridere, vediamo cosa si inventerà il mago della panchina per farci perdere anche questa...ce lo vedo bene un balotelli a centrocampo.





Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> In condizioni normali potremmo anche batterla, sì...è una partita, può capitare di tutto, tipo il napoli che prende tre pere dall'udinese.
> Ovvio che per sperare nel miracolo, devi anche giocarla con il giusto atteggiamento ed i giusti giocatori, non certo con de sciglio esterno di centrocampo o poli subentrante dalla panchina



piu ti leggo e piu mi domando se tu sei un troll o se sei davvero convinto di ciò che scrivi


----------



## Milanforever63 (4 Aprile 2016)

Già mi fanno male le guance per gli schiaffoni che prenderemo ...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Aprile 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Kroos non lo citerei visto che abbiamo Montolivo
> 
> Per gli altri due non saprei, io però rinuncerei di malavoglia ad un Poli "full of energy".
> 
> Inoltre se ci aggiungi un Boateng al 110% ed un Balotelli che ha finalmente messo la testa a posto non vedo perchè noi non si debba battere la Juventus.





Jino ha scritto:


> Ma poi, una settimana di ritiro sarà assolutamente decisiva, vedrete.



Ragazzi, però abbiamo Bertolacci squalificato, una sconfitta sarebbe giustificabile...


----------



## Victorss (4 Aprile 2016)

La guarderò perchè la speranza c'è sempre ma comunque andrò a comprarmi un pallottoliere, così da essere preparato..


----------



## Danielsan (5 Aprile 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> piu ti leggo e piu mi domando se tu sei un troll o se sei davvero convinto di ciò che scrivi



E' Inzaghi.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Aprile 2016)

Anche nel giorno del mio compleanno dovró soffrire vedendo sti sciagurati..


----------



## The Ripper (5 Aprile 2016)

Andarsela a giocare contro una squadra che ha vinto 20 delle ultime 21 partite è impossibile. 
È la classica partita che puoi vincere /pareggiare solo se fai un capolavoro tattico, ma non abbiamo un allenatore all'altezza nè grandi interpreti.


----------



## MVB64 (5 Aprile 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Andarsela a giocare contro una squadra che ha vinto 20 delle ultime 21 partite è impossibile.
> È la classica partita che puoi vincere /pareggiare solo se fai un capolavoro tattico, ma non abbiamo un allenatore all'altezza nè grandi interpreti.



Mah guarda invece, per quanto io lo ritenga improbabile, non mi meraviglierei se vincessimo proprio nell'occasione sulla carta più impensabile. Facciamo meglio contro questo tipo di squadre che non con le piccole, perchè per la tipologia di centrocampo che abbiamo siamo più bravi a ripartire negli spazi lasciati dall'avversaria che a crearli col palleggio contro avveersarie che si chiudono e ripartono.
Dubito che strapperemo comunque un risultato positivo, ma credo che faremo, quello si, una buona gara..L'assenza di Bertolacci e il rientro di Kucka saranno un vantaggio, Honda sarà anche lui riposato, proporrei un 4-3-3 con Bacca e ai lati Honda e Bonaventura, con Poli - Montolivo - Kucka in mezzo.
Non è nemmeno una Juve brillantissima e mancheranno alcuni giocatori per loro molto importanti, penso in primis a Khedira in mezzo al campo e Chiellini dietro..Per me se riusciamo ad evitare danni sulle fasce (e Abate e Antonelli hanno i mezzi per limitare molto Lichsteiner e Alex sandro o Evra, chi giocherà..) finiamo per giocarcela.
Bisognerà però capire fino a che punto lo spogliatoio è davvero col mister, a Bergamo la sensazione è stata negativa e allora ecco ...si..in questo caso il rischio di una figuraccia anche molto brutta lo vedrei..Epperò chissà..fin qui Mihajlovic ogni volta che è arrivata la partita in cui se perdeva saltava, si è sempre salvato..ma ormai il suo destino credo sia stato deciso già da un mesetto e temo che anche la squadra ne sia ben consapevole e si sia adeguata.
Vediamo un po' insomma..


----------



## Kaladin85 (5 Aprile 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> piu ti leggo e piu mi domando se tu sei un troll o se sei davvero convinto di ciò che scrivi



La soluzione è semplice: basta non leggere quello che scrivo.
Capisco che per te possa essere un concetto complicato,visto il tenore medio dei tuoi commenti, ma se vuoi posso provare a spiegartelo con un semplice disegno.
E, volendo, posso anche provare a spiegarti concetti elementari come "nel calcio ogni partita fa storia a sè" e "non è detto che la squadra più forte vinca sempre"


----------



## wfiesso (5 Aprile 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> La soluzione è semplice: basta non leggere quello che scrivo.
> Capisco che per te possa essere un concetto complicato,visto il tenore medio dei tuoi commenti, ma se vuoi posso provare a spiegartelo con un semplice disegno.
> E, volendo, posso anche provare a spiegarti concetti elementari come "nel calcio ogni partita fa storia a sè" e "non è detto che la squadra più forte vinca sempre"



"tutta colpa di bacca e mihajlovic" "meglio balotelli e brocchi" .... devo aggiungere altro?


----------



## Kaladin85 (5 Aprile 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> "tutta colpa di bacca e mihajlovic" "meglio balotelli e brocchi" .... devo aggiungere altro?



Ti consiglio un corso intensivo di italiano, ti farebbe comodo, almeno capiresti quello che leggi...
Ma comprendo che tu sia troppo impegnato ad insultare galliani, berlusconi e qualche giocatore a caso; a volte mi chiedo se tu sia talmente impegnato da non vederti nemmeno le partite.


----------



## wfiesso (5 Aprile 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Ti consiglio un corso intensivo di italiano, ti farebbe comodo, almeno capiresti quello che leggi...
> Ma comprendo che tu sia troppo impegnato ad insultare galliani, berlusconi e qualche giocatore a caso; a volte mi chiedo se tu sia talmente impegnato da non vederti nemmeno le partite.



esatto, hai ragione


----------



## MVB64 (6 Aprile 2016)

Intanto direi che le assenze quasi certe di Kucka e Montolivo, in aggiunta alla squalifica di Bertolacci (che in presenza degli altri due sarebbe stata quasi una fortuna, mentre così aggrava solamente la situazione, ma con la Juve non so da quanto è che non li si riesce ad affrontare con la migliore formazione..già sono più forti mediamente, se poi ci manca sempre un sacco di gente amen..) chiudono in partenza ogni discorso...si può patteggiare una sconfitta onorevole a sto punto, credo che stare li a contarsela diventi inutile.

se va bene e per ulteriore sicurezza (non si sa mai eh..) vedrete che toglieranno anche una giornata a Khedira così saranno anche al completo in mezzo al campo dove noi giocheremo con le riserve delle riserve o con un primavera all'esordio come Locatelli...però..non male eh?


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Aprile 2016)

http://www.milanworld.net/honda-ale...ontolivo-forte-dubbio-vt35836.html#post926900


----------



## admin (6 Aprile 2016)

*La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky

4-4-2

Donnarumma
Abate
Romagnoli
Alex
Antonelli
Bonaventura
Poli 
Kucka **(Josè Mauri)
**Honda
Bacca
Balotelli*


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> 4-4-2
> 
> ...



Asfaltiamoli


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (7 Aprile 2016)

Se si potesse firmare da qualche parte, accetterei di essere umiliato sabato e vincere la Coppa Italia ai rigori. Non l'ho mai detto, quindi vuol dire che non mai stato così poco fiducioso.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (7 Aprile 2016)

Non illudiamoci, perderemo; nella migliore delle ipotesi pareggiamo, 0-0 o 1-1.


----------



## MVB64 (7 Aprile 2016)

Ma chi si illude..anzi guarda se dovessimo vincere questa quasi sarei più arrabbiato ancora per l'annata, visto che secondo me bastava davvero poco poco adesso per avere 10 punti in più, guardando dove e contro chi abbiamo perso punti..ma vabbè...
Dai senza Montolivo in mezzo al campo è quasi impossibile..è uno dei pochissimi giocatori imprescindibili per noi e quando manca o è sottotono, lo paghiamo regolarmente..ultimamente era anche sottotono e quindi probabilmente stavolta cambiava poco se avesse giocato o meno, ma comunque sia avrei preferito averlo, ovvio..meglio che ci sia in finale di Coppa Italia allora, sperando che possa esserci anche Niang, un altro che si era rivelato fondamentale e che è stato fuori troppo in questa stagione.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Aprile 2016)

*Ecco le probabili formazze secondo Sportmediaset:

Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Zapata, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Kucka, Poli, Bonaventura; Bacca, Balotelli. 


Juventus (3-5-2): Buffon; Barzagli, Bonucci, Rugani; Lichtsteiner, Sturaro, Marchisio, Pogba, Evra; Mandzukic, Morata.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Aprile 2016)

*Sarà Orsato l'arbitro di Milan-Juventus.*


----------



## Gabry (7 Aprile 2016)

Non porteremo mai a casa i tre punti nemmeno se dovessimo giocare meglio.
Io non la sopporto quella squadra di ladri infami.
Fosse per me tutte le squadre non si presenterebbero contro la juve, la si lascerebbe vincere 3 a 0 a tavolino, tanto cosa cambia? Almeno si trova lo stadio vuoto ogni domenica. Zero soldi di incasso. Zero dagli sponsor.


----------



## mistergao (8 Aprile 2016)

Già all'andata la sconfitta contro di loro è stata la sesta consecutiva (record, oltre le cinque non si era mai andati), adesso rischiamo di portare a casa la settima e a maggio l'ottava. Finirà mai questo incubo? Debutto di Locatelli totalmente insensato, verrà macinato dal centrocampo juventino.


----------



## MVB64 (8 Aprile 2016)

Naaah dai non esageriamo adesso..Io quest'anno e nemmeno lo scorso anno ho visto cose strane, così anche nell'ultimo anno di Conte, mentre nei primi due diciamo che i sospetti di "rinforzo" nella preparazione atletica restano forti, correvano a fine aprile-inizio maggio più di una provinciale a settmebre quei due anni li, "merito" si leggeva dei nuovi preparatori atletici, uno spagnolo (Tous, assai chiaccherato anche in patria) e l'altro italiano, Sassi (fratello del Sassi del ciclismo, ehmm...).
Nel Conte1 poi se ne videro anche altre di cose diciamo strane, quello è charamente uno dei loro scudetti cosiddetti "ladrati", da che seguo io il calcio, diciamo seconda metà anni '70 con un minimo di cognizione, ne conto di sicuramente ladrati: 1981 (perchè dovevano essere in B con noi dopo Bologna - Juve dell'80, fu come Milan - Lazio anzi peggio perchè Bologna e Juve quella volta avevano necessità enrambe di fare almeno un punto, Milan e lazio erano tranquille e lo fecero solo per le scommesse, non che la cosa costituisca attenuante beninteso, ma che la Juve non sia stata retrocessa quell'anno fu scandaloso), 1982 (dubito che appena tornati in A avrebbero vinto il titolo..), gli abbuono l'86 perchè effettivamente Roma - Lecce fu una vaccata dei romani, poi si passa al '98 (Iuliano/Ronaldo ma non solo..), gli abbuono anche il 2002 (dove all'Inter prima del 5 Maggio ne accaddero parecchie, tipo Chievo - Inter 2-2 arbitro de Santis..ehmm..), poi ovviamente 2005 e 2006 (quelli rubati a noi, da loro sul campo poi uno anche a tavolino lo rubò l'Inter, strepitoso.. deteniamo un record imbattibile, quello di uno stesso scudetto..rubato due volte!!) e finiamo con il 2012 di Muntari (ma non solo, e in più secondo me quando saremo a tiro prescrizione anche stavolta salterà fuori di nuovo il doping..). Insomma più o meno la percentuale di quelli buoni sarà atorno al 60%, quindi possiamo anche dire che per la maggior parte i loro scudetti sono buoni dai..certo col condono ne hanno restituiti solo due, ma si sa in Italia un condono non si nega a nessuno.

Venendo a domani sera, non ci sono speranze credo..Kucka dovrebbe esserci ma dopo tre settimane chissà in che condizioni e lui o è al 100% fisicamente oppure è un giocatore anonimo/inutile..Mauri a me piace ma se dovesse giocare lui sarebbe l'esordio assoluto in stagione, non mi pare proprio la partita ideale per farlo, ma è uno dei tanti errori del mister di questa annata..l'altro è Poli che probabilmente giocherà titolare invece, ma che per me a centrocampo sta bene sulla destra più che nei due in mezzo dove non ha piedi e visione di gioco per stare, alias giocheremo con lui e Kucka due medianacci e ci consegneremo completamente a Marchisio e Pogba li in mezzo..vedo elevato il rischio di un cappotto pesante stile 1-6 del '97 anche se quelli erano i bianconeri di Agricola ed effettivamente negli ultimi 30 minuti correvano ancora come indemoniati..ma stavolta temo molto la demotivazione dei nostri, balotelli dall'inizio è da brividi, il centrocampo ancora di più, o teniamo dietro oppure domani finisce molto male..


----------



## Willy Wonka (8 Aprile 2016)

*. *


----------



## admin (8 Aprile 2016)

*Sky: in avanti giocheranno Bacca e Balotelli. A centrocampo potrebbe recuperare Montolivo che giocherà di fianco a Kucka. Se il capitano non dovesse farcela, spazio a uno tra Josè Mauri e Locatelli.*


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: in avanti giocheranno Bacca e Balotelli. A centrocampo potrebbe recuperare Montolivo che giocherà di fianco a Kucka. Se il capitano non dovesse farcela, spazio a uno tra Josè Mauri e Locatelli.*



ho letto bene?? Balotelli??


----------



## admin (8 Aprile 2016)

*Dybala salta Milan - Juve. Ufficiale.*


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (8 Aprile 2016)

se interessa vendo un biglietto di secondo verde a 15 euro...necessaria tessera del tifoso...fatemi sapere


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Aprile 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sarà Orsato l'arbitro di Milan-Juventus.*



ah che gioia


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Aprile 2016)

*I convocati della Juve :fuori Pereyra, Chiellini e Dybala*

1 Buffon
7 Zaza
8 Marchisio
9 Morata
10 Pogba
11 Hernanes
12 Alex Sandro
15 Barzagli
16 Cuadrado
17 Mandzukic
18 Lemina
19 Bonucci
20 Padoin
22 Asamoah
24 Rugani
25 Neto
26 Lichtsteiner
27 Sturaro
33 Evra
34 Rubinho


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Aprile 2016)

*Ecco le probabili formazze secondo Sportmediaset:


Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Kucka, Locatelli, Bonaventura; Bacca, Balotelli. 

Juventus (3-5-2): Buffon; Barzagli, Bonucci, Rugani; Lichtsteiner, Sturaro, Marchisio, Pogba, Alex Sandro; Mandzukic, Morata.*


----------



## admin (8 Aprile 2016)

*I convocati di Mihajlovic
**
PORTIERI: Donnarumma, Diego Lopez, Livieri

DIFENSORI: Abate, Alex, Antonelli, Calabria, De Sciglio, Ely, Mexes, Romagnoli, Zapata*
*CENTROCAMPISTI: Bonaventura, Honda, J.Mauri, Kucka, Locatelli, Montolivo, Poli 

ATTACCANTI: Bacca, Balotelli, Boateng, Luiz Adriano*


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Aprile 2016)

ci asfaltano..


----------



## Jaqen (8 Aprile 2016)

Faremo una grande partita. Ne sono convinto. Forza Milan, forza Sinisa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Aprile 2016)

Te pareva , Montolivo recuperato .


----------



## Sheva my Hero (9 Aprile 2016)

speriamo nell'asfaltata


----------



## Il Genio (9 Aprile 2016)

Siamo onesti, se va bene pareggeremo con enorme fatica mentre ad andar male ci asfaltano senza pietà 
C'è troppa differenza, potrebbe alimentare speranze il fattore campo ma ad andar bene sarà 50-50
L'unica speranza è che noi tiriamo fuori la partita della vita e loro siano scazzati ma è impossibile
Noi per fare un tiro in porta faremo una fatica bestiale mentre loro arriveranno alla nostra senza patemi, sarà una partita tipo quella dell'anno scorso con noi a protezione dei 25mt e loro padroni del campo
Personalmente mi terrorizza il duello cuadrado Antonelli, spero di sbagliarmi


----------



## kolao95 (9 Aprile 2016)

Con l'assenza di Dybala e i recuperi di Alex, Kucka e Honda in teoria aumenterebbero le possibilità del Milan di giocarsela, ma con Balotelli titolare scemano di nuovo, spero che Miha rinsavisca e schieri Luiz. Sarebbe orgasmico batterli, ma secondo me alla fine ne verrà fuori un pari.


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2016)

*Le probabili formazioni

**Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Balotelli. 
A disp.: Diego Lopez, Livieri, Zapata, Mexes, Calabria, Locatelli, Ely, Mauri, De Sciglio, Poli, Luiz Adriano, Boateng. All.: Mihajlovic*
*Squalificati: Bertolacci (1)*
*Indisponibili: Menez, Niang, Abbiati

**Juventus (3-5-2): Buffon; Barzagli, Bonucci, Rugani; Lichtsteiner, Sturaro, Marchisio, Pogba, Alex Sandro; Mandzukic, Morata.*
*A disp.: Neto, Rubinho, Romagna, Padoin, Cuadrado, Lemina, Hernanes, Asamoah, Evra, Zaza. All.: Allegri*
*Squalificati: Khedira (1)*
*Indisponibili: Caceres, Chiellini, Dybala, Pereyra*


----------



## MissRossonera (9 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni
> 
> **Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Balotelli.
> A disp.: Diego Lopez, Livieri, Zapata, Mexes, Calabria, Locatelli, Ely, Mauri, De Sciglio, Poli, Luiz Adriano, Boateng. All.: Mihajlovic*
> ...



Stasera non potrò vederla, chissà che mi perderò? Il divario è grande e io sono pessimista come sempre, ma spero che perlomeno non si facciano schiacciare troppo. Poi ovvio che se facessero la partita della vita contro la Juve non mi dispiacerebbe affatto, ma ci credo poco, soprattutto vedendo questo Balotelli dato per titolare.


----------



## MVB64 (9 Aprile 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ah che gioia



Preferivi Tagliavento? Orsato è il migliore in circolazione al momento;

e comunque sia, stasera alla fine è più sfida per il prestigio che altro..chiunque vinca cambia poco il destino di entrambe, stasera al 99% saremo settimi in classifica e penso che finiremo fuori dall'europa alla fine, preferivo fare l'europa league ma francamente non è che mi manchi tanto fare questa coppa, vah...me ne farò una ragione senza problemi.

La Juve anche se dovesse - non so come - perdere stasera (1% appunto di probabilità..), non vedo come possa perdere lo scudetto..la prossima affronta il Palermo in casa; Palermo che - non bastasse la pochezza dell'organico - sta facendo di tutto per retrocedere per incassare (Zamparini, che poi lascia) i soldi della mutualità..poi devono affrontare anche il Verona e il Carpi..il Verona è come il Palermo, non pensa minimamente a salvarsi (posto che anche se lo facesse non ce la farebbe...) per incassare non poco dalla mutualità (un assurdo per me sta cosa della mutualità ma vabbè..); il Carpi invece incasserebbe pochissimo se retrocedesse subito, loro si che cercano di salvarsi; ma a Torino non vedo come possano prendere punti..la Juve anche se perdesse stasera è quindi già a 82 punti, quota per me inarrivabile dal Napoli e ovviamente tantomeno dalla Roma.

Orsato quindi stasera avrà compito agevole, non proprio come Tagliavento & c. "quella sera", ecco...


----------



## Gabry (9 Aprile 2016)

Mi sento veramente demotivato...
Spero sempre di poterla vincere almeno in casa nostra, ma non so nemmeno se valga la pena guardarla per farsi prendere dal nervoso. Non perchè c'è la Juve eh... ormai è sconfortante tutto.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Aprile 2016)

Stasera si rischia davvero una figuraccia epica. Siamo nello stesso stato mentale di quando nel 1997 il Milan di Sacchi ne prese 6 a San Siro dalla Juventus. Se non si scende in campo con la motivazione giusta ne prenderemo una barcata.


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni
> 
> **Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Balotelli.
> A disp.: Diego Lopez, Livieri, Zapata, Mexes, Calabria, Locatelli, Ely, Mauri, De Sciglio, Poli, Luiz Adriano, Boateng. All.: Mihajlovic*
> ...




.


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2016)

Mi sbaglierò, ma credo che stasera esca fuori un pareggio.

Tanto, si tratta di due squadre che non hanno più nulla da chiedere a questo campionato.


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Aprile 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Stasera si rischia davvero una figuraccia epica. Siamo nello stesso stato mentale di quando nel 1997 il Milan di Sacchi ne prese 6 a San Siro dalla Juventus. Se non si scende in campo con la motivazione giusta ne prenderemo una barcata.



concordo..io ho paura di questo, alla sconfitta sono già preparato


----------



## 666psycho (9 Aprile 2016)

io invece ho il sentimento che la giuve non ci assfalterà, forse vincerà, ma non con facilità... io vedo un parreggio..


----------



## Milan7champions (9 Aprile 2016)

Temo la disfatta


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2016)

*Le formazioni praticamente ufficiali da Sky

MILAN (4-4-2) Donnarumma Abate Alex Romagnoli Antonelli Honda Kucka Montolivo Bonaventura Balo Bacca

JUVENTUS (3-5-2) Buffon Barzagli Bonucci Rugani Lichsteiner Pogba Marchisio Asamoah AlexSandro Morata Mandzukic*


----------



## kolao95 (9 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni praticamente ufficiali da Sky
> 
> MILAN (4-4-2) Donnarumma Abate Alex Romagnoli Antonelli Honda Kucka Montolivo Bonaventura Balo Bacca
> 
> JUVENTUS (3-5-2) Buffon Barzagli Bonucci Rugani Lichsteiner Pogba Marchisio Asamoah AlexSandro Morata Mandzukic*



Benissimo. Si parte in 10.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni praticamente ufficiali da Sky
> 
> MILAN (4-4-2) Donnarumma Abate Alex Romagnoli Antonelli Honda Kucka Montolivo Bonaventura Balo Bacca
> 
> JUVENTUS (3-5-2) Buffon Barzagli Bonucci Rugani Lichsteiner Pogba Marchisio Asamoah AlexSandro Morata Mandzukic*



Se facciamo il gioco delle figurine vincono loro 11-0. Forse solo Bonaventura-Sandro è a nostro favore.


----------



## LukeLike (9 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se facciamo il gioco delle figurine vincono loro 11-0. Forse solo Bonaventura-Sandro è a nostro favore.



Duello che non si verificherà mai perché Bonaventura gioca a sinistra del centrocampo del Milan e Sandro a sinistra del centrocampo della Juve. Al massimo Bonaventura-Lichtsteiner.


----------



## Milan7champions (9 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se facciamo il gioco delle figurine vincono loro 11-0. Forse solo Bonaventura-Sandro è a nostro favore.


Bacca lo preferisco a Mandzukic


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Aprile 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Duello che non si verificherà mai perché Bonaventura gioca a sinistra del centrocampo del Milan e Sandro a sinistra del centrocampo della Juve. Al massimo Bonaventura-Lichtsteiner.



Vabbè allora dovremmo fare Buffon vs. Bacca o Romagnoli vs. Morata. 

Facevo un confronto per ruolo.



Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Bacca lo preferisco a Mandzukic



Io no. Al massimo sono indeciso tra Donnarumma e Buffon, che ormai vive solo di esperienza.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni praticamente ufficiali da Sky
> 
> MILAN (4-4-2) Donnarumma Abate Alex Romagnoli Antonelli Honda Kucka Montolivo Bonaventura Balo Bacca
> 
> JUVENTUS (3-5-2) Buffon Barzagli Bonucci Rugani Lichsteiner Pogba Marchisio Asamoah AlexSandro Morata Mandzukic*



.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (9 Aprile 2016)

Per interessarmi alla partita ci vorrebbe la pillola che ti fa usare solo il 2 percento del cervello


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2016)

*Le formazioni ufficiali

**MILAN: Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Montolivo, Kucka, Bonaventura; Bacca, Balotelli.*
*A disposizione: Diego Lopez, Livieri, Calabria, De Sciglio, Ely, Mexes, Zapata, J.Mauri, Locatelli, Poli, Boateng, Luiz Adriano. Allenatore: Sinisa Mihajlovic*
*

JUVENTUS: Buffon; Barzagli, Bonucci, Rugani; Lichtsteiner, Pogba, Marchisio, Asamoah, Alex Sandro; Mandzukic, Morata.*
*A disposizione: Neto, Rubinho, Evra, Padoin, Sturaro, Lemina, Cuadrado, Hernanes, Zaza. Allenatore: Massimiliano Allegri*


----------



## LukeLike (9 Aprile 2016)

Altri 90 minuti di imbattibilità per Buffon


----------



## Butcher (9 Aprile 2016)

Stasera vado a farmi una bella mangiata dal Japponese.


----------



## kolao95 (9 Aprile 2016)

Se Kucka e Jack, i giocatori più importanti per il nostro gioco, sono in serata possiamo dire la nostra.
Forza Milan!


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali
> 
> **MILAN: Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Montolivo, Kucka, Bonaventura; Bacca, Balotelli.*
> *A disposizione: Diego Lopez, Livieri, Calabria, De Sciglio, Ely, Mexes, Zapata, J.Mauri, Locatelli, Poli, Boateng, Luiz Adriano. Allenatore: Sinisa Mihajlovic*
> ...



Queste partite valevano lo scudetto...una volta.. ora non valgono nulla.


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Aprile 2016)

Oggi 97 minuti forse per giocare per nulla forse per il onore e orgoglio, chi lo sa... 

Voglio una squadra aggressiva e intelligente, altrimenti ci asfaltano, voglio vincere come ogni giorno e ogni domenica.. non dobbiamo avere paura.

Forza Milan!


----------



## The Ripper (9 Aprile 2016)

Nel consueto cerchio dei giocatori a centrocampo che fanno i giocatori il discorso per caricare la squadra l'ha fatto Bonaventura. 
Abbiamo un grande capitone, molto carismatico, non c'è che dire.


----------



## Ciachi (9 Aprile 2016)

...dopo oltre 30ANNI....che seguo questi colori....non sento la MINIMA emozione,passione, tensione.....per questa partita!!! 
Mi hanno distrutto....una gioia immensa!! Grazie presidende...grazie


----------



## Andrea89 (9 Aprile 2016)

Finalmente Balotelli riuscirà a giocare contro i gobbi. 
Purtroppo per noi.

Forza Milan, comunque. Spero di vedere due palle, non undici cog..ehm


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Aprile 2016)

grande finta di Balotelli


----------



## kolao95 (9 Aprile 2016)

Quasi Abate,cribbio.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Aprile 2016)

**** Ignazio che bolide


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Aprile 2016)

Alex è veramente mostruoso, peccato sia un catorcio ormai


----------



## kolao95 (9 Aprile 2016)

C'è il "sorcino" vicino a Galliani ahahah


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Aprile 2016)

la tecnologia del gol fantasma entra in azione in quella porta MALEDETTA sale lo sbrano


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2016)

Balutello che campione


----------



## koti (9 Aprile 2016)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> ...dopo oltre 30ANNI....che seguo questi colori....non sento la MINIMA emozione,passione, tensione.....per questa partita!!!
> Mi hanno distrutto....una gioia immensa!! Grazie presidende...grazie


Non sei l'unico purtroppo.


----------



## kolao95 (9 Aprile 2016)

Mamma mia che ignoranza 'sto nero.


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2016)

Che parata Buffone


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Aprile 2016)

Ma che cu.. sto Buffone


----------



## Sotiris (9 Aprile 2016)

Bravo Mario.


----------



## kolao95 (9 Aprile 2016)

Solito culo


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Aprile 2016)

Buffon... poi segneranno al primo tiro


----------



## diavolo (9 Aprile 2016)

Incredibile che fortuna oh


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Aprile 2016)

Questa la possiamo vincere... questa juve è in ciabatte


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Aprile 2016)

Madonna sti telecronisti, ci manca solo che dicano che dopo quella punizione merita il riscatto


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2016)

Gol di Alex

1-0


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Aprile 2016)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooool!


----------



## diavolo (9 Aprile 2016)

Aleeeeexxxxx


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Aprile 2016)

Ospedalexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kolao95 (9 Aprile 2016)

Aldoooo bagliooo


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (9 Aprile 2016)

Ospedaaaaaaaaleeeeeeexxxxx!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Aprile 2016)

Quello è alex da tenere non zapata


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Aprile 2016)

Buffone prendi questa brutta m


----------



## kolao95 (9 Aprile 2016)

Quantomeno si sta impegnando, diamo a Cesare quel che è di Cesare.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Aprile 2016)

Giallo a marchisio clamoroso!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Aprile 2016)

Pobbà non sei nessuno vicino a Kuco


----------



## kolao95 (9 Aprile 2016)

Che ce frega de Pobbà, noi c'avemo Jurajj


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (9 Aprile 2016)

Hanno ammunito marchisio... per compensare daranno alla juve almeno due rigori...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Aprile 2016)

Calcio d'angolo clamoroso negato


----------



## diavolo (9 Aprile 2016)

Grande gigio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Aprile 2016)

Grande Montolivo che da il là alle azioni della Juve


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Aprile 2016)

Gigione


----------



## diavolo (9 Aprile 2016)

Bacca la doveva dare ad Abate


----------



## kolao95 (9 Aprile 2016)

Se avessimo preso questo gol avrei sgozzato Bacca.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Aprile 2016)

Gigio bestiale


----------



## diavolo (9 Aprile 2016)

Eccola la


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Aprile 2016)

Ma cosa dormono


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2016)

1-1 Mangiukic


----------



## kolao95 (9 Aprile 2016)

Romagnoli, cribbio


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2016)

Pessimo Romagnoli


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Aprile 2016)

Ma sparati Nesta


----------



## Schism75 (9 Aprile 2016)

Romagnoli uff...


----------



## uoteghein (9 Aprile 2016)

ma che bravo alessio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Aprile 2016)

Lancio di Buffone e gol, che difesa scandalosa qui mammamia


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Aprile 2016)

che errori tutte le volte


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2016)

Bacca malissimo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Aprile 2016)

Bacca il peggiore, con Balotelli non si trova per nulla


----------



## kolao95 (9 Aprile 2016)

Mamma che treno Juraj


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Aprile 2016)

Kucka è FONDAMENTALE per sta squadra, che roba


----------



## koti (9 Aprile 2016)

Tranquilli che contro le big vinciamo sempre (cit).


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Aprile 2016)

bacca davvero zero


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Aprile 2016)

Niente da fare....
Continua a pascolare


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Aprile 2016)

bella partita comunque per gli spettatori neutrali


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Aprile 2016)

Se non è giallo questo fallo totalmente intenzionale...


----------



## kolao95 (9 Aprile 2016)

Come fai a non dare giallo?


----------



## diavolo (9 Aprile 2016)

Manzotin da giallo ma l'arbitro ovviamente sorvola


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Aprile 2016)

Ma non è stato ammonito quel maledetto????? 

Gobbi maledetti


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Aprile 2016)

mamma mia che punizione


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Aprile 2016)

Romagnoli dorme


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2016)

Perchè si è buttato??! Mah.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Aprile 2016)

che asino bacca


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Aprile 2016)

fiu meno male


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2016)

Milan - Juve 1-1 FINE PT.


----------



## Schism75 (9 Aprile 2016)

Sinceramente spero che bacca faccia qualche altro goal da qui a fine stagione e poi 35-40 milioni e ciao.


----------



## Hammer (9 Aprile 2016)

Pensavo peggio. Non sta andando male

- Kucka fondamentale nel nostro centrocampo, fa dieci volte il lavoro di Bertolacci
- Montolivo completamente fuori fase, Bacca idem

Attenzione ora perché temo il calo atletico di Kucka, che non possiamo assolutamente permetterci per non farci dominare a centrocampo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Aprile 2016)

abbiamo preso un gol stupidissimo su erroraccio di romagnoli

peccato perché segnare a questa juve è un'impresa, non siamo mai arrivati in area praticamente


----------



## Blu71 (9 Aprile 2016)

Kucka il migliore dei nostri.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Aprile 2016)

Dentro Luiz Adrianoooooooo


----------



## Reblanck (9 Aprile 2016)

Galliani con il figlio e la moglie marocchina in tribuna non si possono vedere.


----------



## Hammer (9 Aprile 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Dentro Luiz Adrianoooooooo



al posto di quale dei due indecorosi là davanti?


----------



## Hammer (9 Aprile 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Galliani con il figlio e la moglie marocchina in tribuna non si possono vedere.



Perché?


----------



## The P (9 Aprile 2016)

tutto avrei pensato nella vita, ma mai che Kucka fosse così determinante nel centrocampo del Milan.

Speriamo regga fisicamente, visto che non riesce mai a dosarsi.
Balotelli fa rabbia. Quando vuole giocare è forte. Spero che non decida di giocare in queste ultime partite perché il rinnovo è assicurato.


----------



## Gabry (9 Aprile 2016)

E anche oggi si gioca con il 4-4-0


----------



## Milan7champions (9 Aprile 2016)

Meglio del previsto, hanno messo impegno e dignita'. Vediamo il secondo tempo


----------



## Schism75 (9 Aprile 2016)

Speriamo donnarumma non abbia problemi


----------



## Schism75 (9 Aprile 2016)

Romagnoli non vince un 1 vs 1 mai. Mai.


----------



## uoteghein (9 Aprile 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Romagnoli non vince un 1 vs 1 mai. Mai.



sssssshhh non dire queste scomode verità! Romagnoli è fortissssssimo, un baby fenomenooooooo


----------



## kolao95 (9 Aprile 2016)

Ammonito Manzo.


----------



## uoteghein (9 Aprile 2016)

non ci credo cos'ha sbagliato


----------



## kolao95 (9 Aprile 2016)

Perché'!?!?!?


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2016)

Sto asino manco a porta vuota segna


----------



## diavolo (9 Aprile 2016)

Balotelli


----------



## kolao95 (9 Aprile 2016)

Dai ma Buffon è una cosa assurda..


----------



## Heaven (9 Aprile 2016)

Questo non segna manco a porta vuota


----------



## koti (9 Aprile 2016)

La parata di Buffon è una roba paranormale comunque


----------



## uoteghein (9 Aprile 2016)

Caressa ha appena detto "E' una grande serata per Mario Balotelli".
Due minuti dopo aver sbagliato un gol a porta vuota.
Addio giornalismo.


----------



## Ciachi (9 Aprile 2016)

Bonucci: la mafia scende in campo!!


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Aprile 2016)

Questa partita la dobbiamo vincere


----------



## kolao95 (9 Aprile 2016)

Palo.. Deo gratias


----------



## Schism75 (9 Aprile 2016)

Allegri non ha cambiato il suo gioco, quello che aveva con Ibra. Palla lunga davanti e vediamo quello che accade. Ha molta qualità lì e quindi é sempre pericoloso, e dietro é solidissimo con quella difesa e quel portiere.


----------



## Schism75 (9 Aprile 2016)

Balotelli ha terminato la benzina. Essendo ammonito io lo toglierei.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Aprile 2016)

Non finiamo in 11 mi sa


----------



## kolao95 (9 Aprile 2016)

Prova Locatelli, dai..


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2016)

Pobbà 2-1


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## uoteghein (9 Aprile 2016)

ignazio non tradisce mai


----------



## diavolo (9 Aprile 2016)

Che scandalo di squadra


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Aprile 2016)

Ma come ha segnato sto maledetto


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2016)

Stiamo facendo la partita della vita e stiamo perdendo contro una squadra che sta giocando al 20%.


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Aprile 2016)

[MENTION=1688]Chrissonero[/MENTION] basta censure alla prossima ban


----------



## kolao95 (9 Aprile 2016)

Spinta su Abate non fischiato, abbé..


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Aprile 2016)

Non possiamo dire nulla onestamente.. si è visto che ci abbiamo provato, ma i nostri sono troppo scarsi e pensare che questa Juve sta giocando con le ciabatte.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (9 Aprile 2016)

Avessimo un terzo del cu*o dell'inter, questo tiraccio sarebbe finito in fallo laterale...


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Aprile 2016)

Lasciamo perdere va, facciamo bene e non segnamo loro fanno un tiretto e fanno gol lasciamo perdere va tanto è inutile.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Aprile 2016)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Avessimo un terzo del cu*o dell'inter, questo tiraccio sarebbe finito in fallo laterale...



Eh ma noi siamo scarsi e l'Inter invece è forte a detta di molti ( tifosi,giornalisti ecc).


----------



## Schism75 (9 Aprile 2016)

Sicuramente zaza segna sotto il sette al volo.


----------



## Ciachi (9 Aprile 2016)

Certo che è servito il ritiro però.....


----------



## uoteghein (9 Aprile 2016)

l'inutilità di Bacca comincia ad essere preoccupante partita dopo partita.


----------



## Milan7champions (9 Aprile 2016)

Quando si sbaglia goal fatti e' giusto perdere


----------



## kolao95 (9 Aprile 2016)

Perché non dare una chance a Locatelli ora?


----------



## koti (9 Aprile 2016)

hahaha il tiro di Montolivo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Aprile 2016)

Da quand'è che non si vince, da Febbraio?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Aprile 2016)

Ahahahaha Bacca....


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Aprile 2016)

Ma che succede.....


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2016)

Ma che stanno combinando?


----------



## alcyppa (9 Aprile 2016)

Ma stiamo scherzando?????


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Aprile 2016)

Sto Locatelli sembra il gemello di Poli


----------



## Schism75 (9 Aprile 2016)

Ma che cambio ha fatto.


----------



## folletto (9 Aprile 2016)

Ma dai, ma che pagliacciata questo cambio non-cambio, ma dai


----------



## Ciachi (9 Aprile 2016)

......questa è davvero la fine di Miha.... Questo cambio/non cambio e la sua pietra tombale


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Aprile 2016)

ma cosa ha fatto con Locatelli...


----------



## kolao95 (9 Aprile 2016)

Ma leva Montolivo,chi se ne fotte se vuole restare in campo.


----------



## CIppO (9 Aprile 2016)

Ma io non ho capito: Montolivo si è rifiutato d'uscire?


----------



## Schism75 (9 Aprile 2016)

E ora mette boateng. Bravo Mihajlovic. Davvero bravo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Aprile 2016)

Ma vaff...


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Aprile 2016)

E mette quel morto di Boateng... davero incredibile


----------



## kolao95 (9 Aprile 2016)

Vabbé Boateng.. Avrei voglia di spegnere.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Aprile 2016)

Ma non stava per entare localtelli??


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Aprile 2016)

Uno schema meraviglioso


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Aprile 2016)

Ma Montolivo si è rifiutato di uscire????? Ma seriamente?


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2016)

Ma per quale motivo il tamarro deve entrare sempre e comunque?


----------



## Ciachi (9 Aprile 2016)

Caressa: "anche un po' toccato psicologicamente il Milan".... Ma se siamo dei morti viventi da due anni a questa parte.....


----------



## Milan7champions (9 Aprile 2016)

Secondo tempo vergognosi,una societa' e squadra di falliti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma Montolivo si è rifiutato di uscire????? Ma seriamente?


cosi' e' sembrato.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma per quale motivo il tamarro deve entrare sempre e comunque?



Perché è al 110%


----------



## CIppO (9 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma Montolivo si è rifiutato di uscire????? Ma seriamente?



Me lo domando pur io. Qualcuno ha capito cosa è successo?


----------



## diavolo (9 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma per quale motivo il tamarro deve entrare sempre e comunque?



L'amica Melissa avrà chiesto quest'altro piacere


----------



## The Ripper (9 Aprile 2016)

CIppO ha scritto:


> Me lo domando pur io. Qualcuno ha capito cosa è successo?



Sinisa pensava non stesse bene visto che sta facendo ca.g come al solito...Mortolivo ha detto "Aho, ma io sto bene, aspé...e sto pure giocando bene", e Sinisa ha fatto sedere Locatelli dicendogli "Pensavo avesse chiesto il cambio".
*Praticamente l'allenatore 2016 del Milan è Montolivo.*


----------



## Gabry (9 Aprile 2016)

Mamma mia che cambi che ha fatto...


----------



## folletto (9 Aprile 2016)

CIppO ha scritto:


> Me lo domando pur io. Qualcuno ha capito cosa è successo?



La versione ufficiale sarà che Mihajlovic credeva che Montolivo avesse chiesto il cambio ma poi il capitano ha detto che era OK


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Aprile 2016)

Che bello vedere BOA BOA BOA pascolare


----------



## 666psycho (9 Aprile 2016)

almeno non abbiamo preso l'imbarcata...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Aprile 2016)

Kucka è morto, ma ovviamente devono uscire ed entrare gli ex giocatori, mentre lui può anche ri-rompersi, l'importante è che giochino le scimmie


----------



## kolao95 (9 Aprile 2016)

Mi piacerebbe sapere il rapporto palle giocate/palle perse del tamarro ghanese.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (9 Aprile 2016)

Mamma mia Boateng.... da Boa (serpente) a Boa (immobile galleggiante)...


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2016)

Ma il tamarro lo ha toccato un pallone?


----------



## folletto (9 Aprile 2016)

Che carcassa Boateng, neanche in tribuna dovrebbe mettere piede


----------



## Schism75 (9 Aprile 2016)

Ho lasciato perdere. Basta, nemmeno più il veleno mi é rimasto. Per me Mihajlovic può lasciare milanello sin da stasera.

Boateng. Ma vi rendete conto?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Aprile 2016)

http://www.milanworld.net/boateng-ora-sono-al-110-tocca-al-mister-vt35698.html


----------



## Ciachi (9 Aprile 2016)

Non voglio esagerare...ma credo che questo sia uno dei momenti più brutti se non il più triste in assoluto della nostra ex gloriosa storia!!!!


----------



## hiei87 (9 Aprile 2016)

Mai una volta che si reagisca bene dopo essere passati in svantaggio.


----------



## Milan7champions (9 Aprile 2016)

Pena, solo pena


----------



## malos (9 Aprile 2016)

Strano questo risultato, con le grandi vinciamo sempre....


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Aprile 2016)




----------



## kolao95 (9 Aprile 2016)

Morti e sepolti..


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Aprile 2016)

Ma sti 5 minuti di recupero? Ma fischiasse la fine...


----------



## Gabry (9 Aprile 2016)

Io ho staccato quando Montolivo ha deciso di fare l'allenatore.


----------



## The Ripper (9 Aprile 2016)

Rugani stasera con molta più personalità di Romagnoli


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Aprile 2016)

Ma Bonaventura? Non ha fatto una cosa buona


----------



## Aragorn (9 Aprile 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> almeno non abbiamo preso l'imbarcata...



Facciamo sempre in tempo a prenderla a Roma, e se anche lì dovessimo miracolosamente evitarla ci sarebbe ancora la Supercoppa, con la Juve ulteriormente rinforzata e noi bloccati in quanto il nostro mercato inizia gli ultimi tre giorni di agosto


----------



## kolao95 (9 Aprile 2016)

Sto veramente arrivando all'esasperazione.. Quanto siamo scarsi, Dio santo.


----------



## Milan7champions (9 Aprile 2016)

Vergognosi tutti


----------



## danjr (9 Aprile 2016)

Ma bacca ha giocato?


----------



## folletto (9 Aprile 2016)

Siamo Kucka-dipendenti, rendiamoci conto


----------



## The Ripper (9 Aprile 2016)

Bel ritm, qualche bella idea, ma così ci si dovrebbe giocare ad inizio settembre, quando non è ancora tutto collaudato. Invece siamo ad aprile e giochiamo come se fosse una squadra che gioca insieme da si e no un mese...


----------



## hiei87 (9 Aprile 2016)

Niente, 7° sconfitta consecutiva contro di loro...anche quando giochiamo meglio, ci va tutto storto. 
Inutile dire che la partita ce l'ha sulla coscienza balotelli, ma "ha corso e si è impegnato", quindi va bene così ed è giusto continuare a puntare su di lui...


----------



## VonVittel (9 Aprile 2016)

Vergogna, maledetti


----------



## 666psycho (9 Aprile 2016)

meglio perdere questa e vincere la coppa italia... anche se rimane molto improbabile. Ma se deve esserci una vittoria su tre beh, spero che sia per la coppa italia.


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Aprile 2016)

Societa ridicola, allenatore stupido, squadra vergognosa... facciamo ridere, mi aspetto restino in ritiro fino alla scadenza dei contratti, io farei di milanello una carcere per questa gente, questi mediocri non meritano nulla, ne europa league nenmeno quella coppeta italia non meritano nulla nulla....

Gigio 6
Abate 4 giocatorino altro che senatore
Alex 6 si salva ma non per molto
Romagnoli 5 sembra avere preso la mediocrita dei compagni..
Antonelli 5 partita mediocre
Honda 5 giocatorino, basta di questa gente al Milan
Montolivo 4 capitano cadavere
Kucka 6 il migliore senza fare nulla di straordinario
Jack 5 fantasma
Bacca 5 direi ingiudicabile
Balotelli 5 altro che nuova opportunita questo dovreve andarsene zitto e basta


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Aprile 2016)

Complimenti.

Complimenti a Sinisa che da oggi per me può stare a casa quando vuole. La sceneggiata con Locatelli ed il successivo ingresso di Boateng sono stati davvero troppo. BOATENG.

L'unica cosa per cui godo e potrò godere da qui a Giugno è la marea di fischi che sommerge quello schifoso infame col 45 che anche se non gioca malissimo come oggi merita il peggio ed insulti per ogni grammi di ossigeno che respira.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Aprile 2016)

Donnarumma 6, incolpevole sui gol, buoni interventi in due occasioni

Abate 5, spinta in avanti inconcludente, marcatura discutibile su Pobbà ma viziata forse da una spinta, doveva lasciarsi cadere
Alex 6, sul gol la colpa non è sua, dovevano esserci almeno 1 saltatore, 1 marcatore e 1 dietro, lui forse non reattivissimo
Romagnoli 4.5, gol 70% colpa sua, ma ci doveva stare almeno un terzino vicino, su un'azione morta tra l'altro
Antonelli 5, nullo in avanti, buono dietro

Montolivio 4, perde palla per riconquistarla per riconfermarsi il più granderubapallonid'europa
Kucka 7, migliore dei nostri, con tutt'altra testa
Honda 6, compitino, buon tiro, poco altro
Bonaventura 4, nulla assoluto

Balotelli 4.5, pesa il gol divorato, miglior prestazione dell'anno
Bacca 2, imbarazzante

L.Adriano 4, niente
Boateng 0, subumano

Mihajlovic 2


----------



## The Ripper (9 Aprile 2016)

Chi è che qui dentro diceva che saremmo arrivati sopra l'Inter?


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Aprile 2016)

Lasciamo perdere

Almeno abbiamo giocato dignitosamente


----------



## MissRossonera (9 Aprile 2016)

In realtà qualche buona idea l'hanno avuta, e il ritmo non è stato male, ma contro di loro siamo immensamente sfigati tutte le santissime volte. Continua la scia negativa di risultati, è veramente sconfortante.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Aprile 2016)

Sconfitta immeritata.


----------



## Hammer (9 Aprile 2016)

Sconfitta immeritata, a mio avviso. Nasce da un gol che non sa nemmeno come ha fatto Pogba a fare, la prestazione è stata anche buona. Sicuramente meglio di quella contro l'Atalanta. Però ci sono dei fattori negativi devastanti:

- Montolivo fuori forma impresentabile, Kucka doveva correre per tre
- Bacca impresentabile dal punto di vista della tecnica di base
- Calo atletico generale verso il 60° 
- Difensori della Juventus che si permettono di arrivare oltre la metà campo.

Donnarumma 6

Abate 5
Alex 6
Romagnoli 5.5
Antonelli 5.5

*Montolivo 4*
*Kucka 7.5*
Honda 5
Bonaventura 5

Balotelli 5
*Bacca 4*

L. Adriano 5
Boateng sv


----------



## Milan7champions (9 Aprile 2016)

Vediamo se lo cacciano a pedate, purtroppo i giocatori non possono essere cacciati tutti


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Aprile 2016)

A Premium hanno incensato Balotelli manco fosse Maradona, io ho visto solo passaggi sbagliati e niente più. E non ha neanche segnato.
Peggio di lui sicuramente Bacca, trasparente


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Aprile 2016)

Solito schifo. Inconsistenti, sono durati 20' per tempo, a essere buoni. Sull'episodio Montolivo/Locatelli abbiamo iniziato a scavare dal fondo in cui siamo precipitati. E dire che, nonostante il nulla, Buffon ha dovuto fare il superportiere, altrimenti un punticino lo strappavamo (non che servisse a granché, eh...). Una desolazione, non salvo nessuno, forse Kucka.
Bacca non è adatto a questa squadra, può essere venduto; se non lo servi in area, è un inutile fantasma.
Mihajlovic dovrebbe spiegare senza riuscire a ridere la mossa Boateng.
Gli esterni sono spompati ed ecco il risultato: zero capacità offensiva, se non fosse stato per qualche lampo di Balotelli che, anche in una partita in cui si impegna, riesce a farsi ammonire per un gol di mano. Non ho parole, ma so già che resterà.
Ho una speranza: ora che Premium è sbolognata, il sig. Richard Lee torni a bussare, altrimenti Brocchi e Pavoletti. In fondo in fondo, l'NBA non è male e senza calcio si può stare, ma a quei due non perdonerò mai avermi ucciso la trepidazione con cui aspettavo le partite. Oggi non ho esultato al nostro gol, mi sono limitato all'insulto a Pogba. Sono diventato _uncomfortably numb_, maledetti.


----------



## Kaw (9 Aprile 2016)

Come si può pensare di andare con la mano, come????????
Se non faceva nulla, volevo vedere come faceva Barzagli a toglierla con la testa, entrava lo stesso secondo me.
Oh, mai una gioia, solo il derby quest'anno, per il resto solo bocconi amarissimi!!!!!!!


----------



## The Ripper (9 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> A Premium hanno incensato Balotelli manco fosse Maradona, io ho visto solo passaggi sbagliati e niente più. E non ha neanche segnato.
> Peggio di lui sicuramente Bacca, trasparente



A SKY: "Montolivo, che ha giocato una grande partita...."


----------



## kolao95 (9 Aprile 2016)

Donnarumma 5,5
Abate 5,5
Alex 6
Romagnoli 4,5
Antonelli 5,5
Honda 5
Kucka 7
Montolivo 5
Bonaventura 5
Bacca 4,5
Balotelli 6,5
Luiz 5
Boateng 3


----------



## marionep (9 Aprile 2016)

La partita di stasera non conta nulla, è un altro il pensiero che toglie il respiro, ovvero quello che questo glorioso club ormai non esista più, sia stato polverizzato. E' una mangiatoia in cui pasteggiano proprietario, dirigenti, giornalai, tifosi organizzati. Quindi, nessun cambiamento è possibile.
Quelli che ci tengono davvero soffrono in silenzio, non hanno strumenti di protesta, il massimo che possono fare è augurare la morte a quei dannati. Ma la loro morte non ci farà resuscitare, ormai ci hanno seppelliti a profondità tali che non rivedremo più la luce. Forse i nostri figli, o i nostri nipoti. Lo spero per loro. 

Riposa in pace, Milan.


----------



## The Ripper (9 Aprile 2016)

Il Genoa che era lì lì per retrocedere è a 9 punti da noi
E non siamo dietro al Sassuolo solo grazie a Dzemaili.


----------



## Ciachi (9 Aprile 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> La partita di stasera non conta nulla, è un altro il pensiero che toglie il respiro, ovvero quello che questo glorioso club ormai non esista più, sia stato polverizzato. E' una mangiatoia in cui pasteggiano proprietario, dirigenti, giornalai, tifosi organizzati. Quindi, nessun cambiamento è possibile.
> Quelli che ci tengono davvero soffrono in silenzio, non hanno strumenti di protesta, il massimo che possono fare è augurare la morte a quei dannati. Ma la loro morte non ci farà resuscitare, ormai ci hanno seppelliti a profondità tali che non rivedremo più la luce. Forse i nostri figli, o i nostri nipoti. Lo spero per loro.
> 
> Riposa in pace, Milan.



Quoto in tutto quello che hai scritto!!! Purtroppo sacrosanta verita


----------



## Djici (9 Aprile 2016)

Dico la verita se avessimo pareggiato con gol di mano di Balotelli contro la Juve di Buffon avrei goduto per davvero 

Invece ancora una sconfitta e sono loro a volare verso un altro scudetto.


----------



## S T B (9 Aprile 2016)

Montolivo che non esce e manda in confusione Sinisa che fa il cambio lasciando scoperta la fascia dove era Honda. Non solo non abbiamo un sostituto su quella fascia, non abbiamo neanche il titolare dato che Honda non è un esterno. 
Anche io al gol non ho esultato e sinceramente una volta sentivo un'ansia incredibile per queste partite, avevo sempre paura di prendere gol. Ora niente. 
Poi sembrava di giocare a Torino...


----------



## The Ripper (9 Aprile 2016)

Occhio al Chievo a *5 *punti da noi


----------



## LukeLike (9 Aprile 2016)

La vera nota negativa di questa partita è che anche quelle che un tempo erano le uniche certezze stanno cominciando a venire meno. E parlo di Bonaventura e Romagnoli. Stasera veramente osceni.


----------



## The Ripper (9 Aprile 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> La vera nota negativa di questa partita è che anche quelle che un tempo erano le uniche certezze stanno cominciando a venire meno. E parlo di Bonaventura e Romagnoli. Stasera veramente osceni.



ci sta da chi per mesi ha tirato la carretta.
Anche nello scudetto di Allegri il mitico Ibrahimovic nel girone di ritorno fece ben poco e salirano in cattedra altri (Binho, Pato, Cassano, Van Bommel e Seedorf).


----------



## Casnop (9 Aprile 2016)

La Juve ha vinto perché voleva fare sua la partita, pur non giocando benissimo. Un altro Milan col numero di occasioni avute stasera avrebbe fatto sua la partita. Un altro Milan, appunto: questo, non sa cosa vuole e forse non sa nemmeno chi è. Alla società, che dovrebbe aprire gli occhi su ciò che essa stessa ha creato, il dovere di provvedere rottamando tutto questo.


----------



## Marco23 (9 Aprile 2016)

Buona partita, peccato per la ciabattata di pogba


----------



## LukeLike (9 Aprile 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ci sta da chi per mesi ha tirato la carretta.
> Anche nello scudetto di Allegri il mitico Ibrahimovic nel girone di ritorno fece ben poco e salirano in cattedra altri (Binho, Pato, Cassano, Van Bommel e Seedorf).



Sì infatti da Jack me l'aspetto. Non oso immaginare che classifica avremmo se non avessimo avuto lui. Ma Alessio ha avuto le sue occasioni per rifiatare, quando si è alternato con Zapata. Poi, a prescindere dalla stanchezza, non si può prendere gol su rinvio del portiere avversario.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (9 Aprile 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> La partita di stasera non conta nulla, è un altro il pensiero che toglie il respiro, ovvero quello che questo glorioso club ormai non esista più, sia stato polverizzato. E' una mangiatoia in cui pasteggiano proprietario, dirigenti, giornalai, tifosi organizzati. Quindi, nessun cambiamento è possibile.
> Quelli che ci tengono davvero soffrono in silenzio, non hanno strumenti di protesta, il massimo che possono fare è augurare la morte a quei dannati. Ma la loro morte non ci farà resuscitare, ormai ci hanno seppelliti a profondità tali che non rivedremo più la luce. Forse i nostri figli, o i nostri nipoti. Lo spero per loro.
> 
> Riposa in pace, Milan.





Sintesi perfetta di un Milan che non esiste più e che è stato rovinato per i decenni a venire


----------



## kolao95 (9 Aprile 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> La partita di stasera non conta nulla, è un altro il pensiero che toglie il respiro, ovvero quello che questo glorioso club ormai non esista più, sia stato polverizzato. E' una mangiatoia in cui pasteggiano proprietario, dirigenti, giornalai, tifosi organizzati. Quindi, nessun cambiamento è possibile.
> Quelli che ci tengono davvero soffrono in silenzio, non hanno strumenti di protesta, il massimo che possono fare è augurare la morte a quei dannati. Ma la loro morte non ci farà resuscitare, ormai ci hanno seppelliti a profondità tali che non rivedremo più la luce. Forse i nostri figli, o i nostri nipoti. Lo spero per loro.
> 
> Riposa in pace, Milan.



.


----------



## Ciachi (9 Aprile 2016)

Comunque....non dimentichiamoci che mancava bertolacci.....


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Aprile 2016)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Comunque....non dimentichiamoci che mancava bertolacci.....



che assenza pesante...davvero pesantissima, con lui in campo la Juventus ne avrebbe fatti 4 come minimo


----------



## Victorss (10 Aprile 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> La partita di stasera non conta nulla, è un altro il pensiero che toglie il respiro, ovvero quello che questo glorioso club ormai non esista più, sia stato polverizzato. E' una mangiatoia in cui pasteggiano proprietario, dirigenti, giornalai, tifosi organizzati. Quindi, nessun cambiamento è possibile.
> Quelli che ci tengono davvero soffrono in silenzio, non hanno strumenti di protesta, il massimo che possono fare è augurare la morte a quei dannati. Ma la loro morte non ci farà resuscitare, ormai ci hanno seppelliti a profondità tali che non rivedremo più la luce. Forse i nostri figli, o i nostri nipoti. Lo spero per loro.
> 
> Riposa in pace, Milan.



Io ci spero un pochino che non vada così, ma purtroppo al momento è lo scenario più verosimile. Il Milan è morto.


----------



## Ciachi (10 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> che assenza pesante...davvero pesantissima, con lui in campo la Juventus ne avrebbe fatti 4 come minimo



....sai che era ironico vero??!....


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Aprile 2016)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> ....sai che era ironico vero??!....



si infatti ti davo ragione


----------



## Ciachi (10 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si infatti ti davo ragione


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (10 Aprile 2016)

Ho scollato di vedere le partite da qualche settimana e oggi non ha fatto eccezione. 
A quanto pare la mia scelta sta pagando, almeno mi sto godendo un buon sabato invece di smadonnare come al solito. 

Che tristezza cavoli..


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Aprile 2016)

la parte più imbarazzante è stata al momento del cambio. Montolivo che decide di non farsi cambiare e l'ingresso di Luiz Adriano per Honda, e di Boa per Balo. Non si è capito più nulla. Ma dove vogliamo andare con questa rosa? a loro mancava Dybala e noi ci facciamo fare gol da polli, grazie Romagnoli e Abate. Comunque la differenza con la Juve è enorme, e lo si vede anche dalla panchina. Da loro entrano Cuadrado, Zaza, ed Evra. Da noi Boa, luiz. Che scempio.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Aprile 2016)

bah pensavo molto peggio, oggi non mi arrabbio, era scontato perdere, non so cosa vi aspettavate voi... forza milan


----------



## JesusHeKnows (10 Aprile 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> bah pensavo molto peggio, oggi non mi arrabbio, era scontato perdere, non so cosa vi aspettavate voi... forza milan



Ma per l avversario ? No perché ti dico che se ier giocava il Milan del derby di gennaio la partita la portavi a casa con una bella vittoria.


----------



## mistergao (10 Aprile 2016)

Ho davanti a me l'edizione digitale della Gazzetta: mi domando che partita abbiano visto. Parlano di un buon Milan, che "ha tenuto testa alla Juventus. Ma dove? Abbiamo giocato la partita che la Juventus ha voluto che giocassimo. Ci hanno fatto attaccare 20 minuti nel primo tempo (e ci è andata bene abbiamo segnato) e 10-15 nel secondo tempo, dove non ci è andata bene. Ma state tranquilli: anche se il Balo avesse segnato, loro avrebbero vinto 3-2. Scarsi, pessimi, spompi, tristi. Infiliamo la settima sconfitta consecutiva contro di loro, perdendo a mio parere in maniera peggiore che a Novembre, quando arroccandoci li avevamo bloccati per un'ora.

La partita di ieri, però, spiega benissimo l'incapacità della Juventus di vincere in Europa. Contro di noi, ieri, han giocato, attaccato, pressato per, esagero, 30-35 minuti in totale. Ed è tanto, perché normalmente loro giocano 15 minuti a partita e vincono. In Europa devi giocare 90 minuti, devi sudare fino alla fine. Loro non sono abituati e quando sono costretti a farlo, perdono. Questa inutile serie A li rende felici (è ovvio: vincono sempre, almeno in campo nazionale), ma li rende deboli in Europa.


----------



## Milan7champions (10 Aprile 2016)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Ho davanti a me l'edizione digitale della Gazzetta: mi domando che partita abbiano visto. Parlano di un buon Milan, che "ha tenuto testa alla Juventus. Ma dove? Abbiamo giocato la partita che la Juventus ha voluto che giocassimo. Ci hanno fatto attaccare 20 minuti nel primo tempo (e ci è andata bene abbiamo segnato) e 10-15 nel secondo tempo, dove non ci è andata bene. Ma state tranquilli: anche se il Balo avesse segnato, loro avrebbero vinto 3-2. Scarsi, pessimi, spompi, tristi. Infiliamo la settima sconfitta consecutiva contro di loro, perdendo a mio parere in maniera peggiore che a Novembre, quando arroccandoci li avevamo bloccati per un'ora.
> 
> La partita di ieri, però, spiega benissimo l'incapacità della Juventus di vincere in Europa. Contro di noi, ieri, han giocato, attaccato, pressato per, esagero, 30-35 minuti in totale. Ed è tanto, perché normalmente loro giocano 15 minuti a partita e vincono. In Europa devi giocare 90 minuti, devi sudare fino alla fine. Loro non sono abituati e quando sono costretti a farlo, perdono. Questa inutile serie A li rende felici (è ovvio: vincono sempre, almeno in campo nazionale), ma li rende deboli in Europa.


Condivido la tua analisi


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Aprile 2016)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Ho davanti a me l'edizione digitale della Gazzetta: mi domando che partita abbiano visto. Parlano di un buon Milan, che "ha tenuto testa alla Juventus. Ma dove? Abbiamo giocato la partita che la Juventus ha voluto che giocassimo. Ci hanno fatto attaccare 20 minuti nel primo tempo (e ci è andata bene abbiamo segnato) e 10-15 nel secondo tempo, dove non ci è andata bene. Ma state tranquilli: anche se il Balo avesse segnato, loro avrebbero vinto 3-2. Scarsi, pessimi, spompi, tristi. Infiliamo la settima sconfitta consecutiva contro di loro, *perdendo a mio parere in maniera peggiore che a Novembre*, quando arroccandoci li avevamo bloccati per un'ora.



non ho capito che partita ti aspettavi che facessimo...


----------



## Kaladin85 (10 Aprile 2016)

Allenatore ancora più patetico del solito, che mette in scena il siparietto più triste e vergognoso che mi ricordi da quando seguo il Milan.
Prima decide di togliere il migliore in campo, Balotelli e l'unico dei due centrali di centrocampo che ancora ce la faceva, invece di levare l'inutile bacca e kucka che ormai era stravolto.
Poi Montolivo, giustamente,lo manda a quel paese e lui cosa fa? Rimanda in panchina Locatelli, leva Honda,per un buon dieci minuti la squadra gioca con l'uomo in meno a destra e per completare il quadro, ecco che entra boateng.
E da quel momento in poi non passiamo più la metà campo.

L'impreparazione tattica, l'incapacità, il masochismo e la stupidità di perdisa sono qualcosa di disgustoso ed imbarazzante.


----------



## Ciachi (10 Aprile 2016)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Ho davanti a me l'edizione digitale della Gazzetta: mi domando che partita abbiano visto. Parlano di un buon Milan, che "ha tenuto testa alla Juventus. Ma dove? Abbiamo giocato la partita che la Juventus ha voluto che giocassimo. Ci hanno fatto attaccare 20 minuti nel primo tempo (e ci è andata bene abbiamo segnato) e 10-15 nel secondo tempo, dove non ci è andata bene. Ma state tranquilli: anche se il Balo avesse segnato, loro avrebbero vinto 3-2. Scarsi, pessimi, spompi, tristi. Infiliamo la settima sconfitta consecutiva contro di loro, perdendo a mio parere in maniera peggiore che a Novembre, quando arroccandoci li avevamo bloccati per un'ora.
> 
> La partita di ieri, però, spiega benissimo l'incapacità della Juventus di vincere in Europa. Contro di noi, ieri, han giocato, attaccato, pressato per, esagero, 30-35 minuti in totale. Ed è tanto, perché normalmente loro giocano 15 minuti a partita e vincono. In Europa devi giocare 90 minuti, devi sudare fino alla fine. Loro non sono abituati e quando sono costretti a farlo, perdono. Questa inutile serie A li rende felici (è ovvio: vincono sempre, almeno in campo nazionale), ma li rende deboli in Europa.



Si, pare che la cazetta dello sporc , parli di buon Milan e di Miha che non ha sbagliato nulla!! La squadra è con lui!!! ....figuriamoci se gli era contro?!?!! 
La rube fa la voce grossa solo in Italia, dove la qualità è scadente!!! Paragonabile forse solo a campionati di basso livello! Appena mette la testa fuori fa le figure di caxxa!!! Noi neanche in Mitropa Cup potremmo andare con questa società


----------



## mandraghe (10 Aprile 2016)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Ho davanti a me l'edizione digitale della Gazzetta: mi domando che partita abbiano visto. Parlano di un buon Milan, che "ha tenuto testa alla Juventus. Ma dove? Abbiamo giocato la partita che la Juventus ha voluto che giocassimo. Ci hanno fatto attaccare 20 minuti nel primo tempo (e ci è andata bene abbiamo segnato) e 10-15 nel secondo tempo, dove non ci è andata bene. Ma state tranquilli: anche se il Balo avesse segnato, loro avrebbero vinto 3-2. Scarsi, pessimi, spompi, tristi. Infiliamo la settima sconfitta consecutiva contro di loro, perdendo a mio parere in maniera peggiore che a Novembre, quando arroccandoci li avevamo bloccati per un'ora.
> 
> La partita di ieri, però, spiega benissimo l'incapacità della Juventus di vincere in Europa. Contro di noi, ieri, han giocato, attaccato, pressato per, esagero, 30-35 minuti in totale. Ed è tanto, perché normalmente loro giocano 15 minuti a partita e vincono. In Europa devi giocare 90 minuti, devi sudare fino alla fine. Loro non sono abituati e quando sono costretti a farlo, perdono. Questa inutile serie A li rende felici (è ovvio: vincono sempre, almeno in campo nazionale), ma li rende deboli in Europa.




Il problema è che In Italia giocando così vincono dal 2012. Il loro distacco sulle altre è così ampio che non hanno bisogno di spingere sull'accelleratore.

Se Milan e Inter (Napoli e Roma nemmeno le considero...) da anni fanno dei mercati scellerati è solo colpa loro, non della Juve.

E però in Europa la Juve la sua buona figua la sta facendo: vengono da una finale persa e da un'eliminazione con gol preso al 90° non mi pare che stiano facendo figure pietose. 

Che poi la modestia della serie A non aiuti in Europa è senz'altro vero. Però i gobbi sono l'unica squadra nostrana che può presentarsi in CL e dire la sua. E ieri si è visto quante categorie di differenza ci siano tra noi e loro.


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (10 Aprile 2016)

.
[MENTION=1768]WyllyWonka91[/MENTION] rispetta le idee altrui.


----------



## Sotiris (10 Aprile 2016)

Donnarumma 5,5

Abate 5
Alex 6+
Romagnoli 4,5
Antonelli 5,5

Honda 5,5
Montolivo 4,5
Kucka 6,5
Bonaventura 5,5

Bacca 4
Balotelli 6

Boateng 4
Luiz Adriano 5

Mihajlovic 5


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Aprile 2016)

Ieri ho preferito uscire, conscio dello scempio che si sarebbe visto. Come volevasi dimostrare.


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## MVB64 (10 Aprile 2016)

Sconfitta immeritatissima, ma che alla fine fa pochi danni. I buoi erano scappati prima, mancano almeno 10 punti, ma i tre di ieri sera non sono fra quelli anche se li avremmo meritati più di loro, non riesco a capire che partita abbia visto qualcuno che ha scritto prima..concordo appieno con la Gazzetta e anche con i commenti che ho sentito ieri su Sky dai vari Vialli, Adani, Ambrosini, tutti concordi nel ritenere eccessiva la vittoria della Juve ieri, non a caso il migliore in campo, per distacco, è stato il portiere, ben coadiuvato direi anche dai legni (con i due di ieri aumentiamo il distacco sulla seconda in fatto di legni colpiti in stagione..in particolare la cuenta dei "traversa e riga" ormai diventa bella lunga..tutti decisivi peraltro, vabbè..). Secondo me comunque dovrebbero quasi rammaricarsi anche loro...con un quarto del culo di ieri sera infatti mi sa tanto che all'Allianz sbancavano e, visto lo stato pietoso attuale delle varie Real, Barcellona & c...adesso avrebbero grandi chances di triplete..mentre così vinceranno per forza di inerzia lo scudetto e, probabilmente con qualche altro episodio fortunoso (a parti invertite quello di Pogba su Abate sicuramente veniva fischiato..lo spinge poco ma tanto basta a non farlo saltare, poi Abate ingenuo a non farlo vedere bene, ammesso che sarebbe servito a qualcosa..ma abbiam poi visto di peggio in quella zona li, via..), la Coppa Italia. Fra andata e ritorno si è vista una distanza minima sul campo.., con due centrocampisti come si deve siamo li; la differenza l'hanno fatta, nelle restanti partite, in quel reparto dove noi manchiamo di un regista capace di farci fare la partita contro le piccole e medie e di un esterno destro di ruolo..cosa che loro coi vari Khedira, Pogba, Marchisio, Hernanes, Cuadrado, Lichsteiner.. hanno a sufficienza per quel che è il livello del nostro campionato. Sempre più convinto, ancora di più dopo ieri sera, che la reale distanza fra noi e loro su 38 partite sarebbe di 10-15 punti massimo..e saremmo li, a 60-62 punti, se Mihajlovic non avesse sbagliato un sacco di volte tattica e formazione nei primi 4 mesi della stagione..poi con Niang aveva trovato una quadra, li è stato anche sfortunato ma vabbè..


----------



## mistergao (10 Aprile 2016)

I


Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non ho capito che partita ti aspettavi che facessimo...



Proprio questa. Anzi, a dir la verità non mi aspettavo nulla, ormai ho smesso di avere aspettative su questa squadra.



mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il problema è che In Italia giocando così vincono dal 2012. Il loro distacco sulle altre è così ampio che non hanno bisogno di spingere sull'accelleratore.
> 
> Se Milan e Inter (Napoli e Roma nemmeno le considero...) da anni fanno dei mercati scellerati è solo colpa loro, non della Juve.
> 
> ...



Non scrivi una cosa falsa, in Europa possono sperare di giocarsela, ma alla fine non combinano niente (la finale di Champions di un anno fa è molto legata a fattori casual) perché dopo una partita giocata ad alti ritmi crollano, in quanto non sono abituati. E anche Buffon, che oggi la Gazzetta incensa, finisce per prendere in media più di un gol a partita.

Comunque io sono convinto di una cosa: se in finale di coppa Italia Allegri schiera i vari Hernanes, Tatarusanu, Sturaro e Lemina, se li fa giocare col 4 3 1 2 e se noi diamo l'anima (e siamo un bel po' fortunati) possiamo anche vincerla, anche se avrebbe il sapore di un regalo.


----------



## Andrea89 (10 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## PaulPauls (10 Aprile 2016)

Qualcuno mi sa spiegare come un portiere di 38 anni abbia questa reattività da ventenne, e come noi l'ultimo quarto d'ora eravamo distrutti e loro sembrava che avessero appena iniziato a giocare?
Forse il medico svedese a toccato ancora una volta un tasto dolente?


----------



## Jino (10 Aprile 2016)

PaulPauls ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi sa spiegare come un portiere di 38 anni abbia questa reattività da ventenne, e come noi l'ultimo quarto d'ora eravamo distrutti e loro sembrava che avessero appena iniziato a giocare?
> Forse il medico svedese a toccato ancora una volta un tasto dolente?



La verità è che noi per 70 minuti abbiamo giocatore al 150% mentre la Juve si e no al 50.

Inutile, loro hanno mezzi atletici che noi ci sognamo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Aprile 2016)

PaulPauls ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi sa spiegare come un portiere di 38 anni abbia questa reattività da ventenne, e come noi l'ultimo quarto d'ora eravamo distrutti e loro sembrava che avessero appena iniziato a giocare?
> Forse il medico svedese a toccato ancora una volta un tasto dolente?



se non si dopano c'è da fare davvero i complimenti ai loro preparatori atletici, ogni partita su 90 miNuti non mostrano mai segni di stanchezza, hanno condizioni fisiche spaventose


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Aprile 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> La verità è che noi per 70 minuti abbiamo giocatore al 150% mentre la Juve si e no al 50.
> 
> Inutile, loro hanno mezzi atletici che noi ci sognamo.



si ma considera hanno fatto campionato e Champions senza mostrare mai il minimo segno di cedimento, è una roba clamorosa


----------



## MVB64 (11 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si ma considera hanno fatto campionato e Champions senza mostrare mai il minimo segno di cedimento, è una roba clamorosa



Non sono d'accordo su questo, non per la Juve di Allegri..se parliamo di Lippi (Ventrone, Agricola) e Conte (Tous, Sassi) senz'altro ti dico che era così, bastava vedere le loro partite di maggio: correvano come a settembre corre una provinciale!! Ma questa Juve secondo me ha avuto eccome in stagione e anche all'interno delle singole partite dei cali di rendimento fisico (col Bayern allora si sarebbe dovuto dire lo stesso dei tedeschi, nel supplementare la Juve sembrava andare alla moviola rispetto ai "crucchi") e l'altra sera senza i miracoli di Buffon (ci sta che a 38 anni un portiere li faccia ancora, che poi nel caso di Balotelli ha avuto più che altro fortuna, traversa inferiore e poi riga, eddai..) tornavano a casa sconfitti. Hanno trovato casualmente il gol dell'1-2 (anche viziato da un falletto di Pogba su Abate) poi non mi pare che abbiano fatto granchè di altro..hanno quella fortuna che accompagna sempre le squadre che vincono, quest'anno meritano di sicuro lo scudetto ci mancherebbe ma a me continuano a non sembrare così irresistibili come sembrerebbe dire la classifica e in questa serie di 21 vinte su 22 almeno in 5-6 occasioni potevano benissimo perdere o pareggiare ma gli è sempre andata bene (con la Roma, col Napoli, sabato con noi, nei due derby, col genoa in casa che fecero schifo, con la sampdoria fuori gli andò di lusso, varie volte insomma hanno giocato male o anche proprio sotto ritmo); vedo soprattutto in due pedine a centrocampo la distanza fra noi e loro (non ho detto poco comunque, eh..il 50% del centrocampo che è sempre il reparto chiave di una squadra)..ma avere Marchisio e Pogba anzichè Bertolacci/Kucka e Honda/ Bonaventura in mezzo al campo, cambia parecchio...la differenza enorme poi la vedo in panchina..hanno quello che per me è da anni il miglior allenatore che c'è in Italia e che, scelleratamente, avevamo noi ma l'abbiamo prima delegittimato e poi, inevitabilmente, cacciato..sono convinto che se invertiamo gli allenatori fra noi e loro adesso Juve e Milan sarebbero suppergiù appaiate al terzo posto, noi facendo una stagione ottima, loro pieni di polemiche e forse Mihajlovic esonerato..Mihajlovic ci è costato un sacco di punti nel girone di andata, poi dopo ha avuto anche sfortuna con determinati infortuni e come sempre quando le cose vanno male poi a cosa si è aggiunta cosa (incluso il reord stagionale come squadra che ha colpito più pali di tutte..): ma questa rosa adesso dovrebbe avere 10-12 punti in più senza troppi problemi e li avrebbe per me sicuramente se a guidarla ci fosse Allegri (ma anche Donadoni..).


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Aprile 2016)

MVB64 ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo su questo, non per la Juve di Allegri..se parliamo di Lippi (Ventrone, Agricola) e Conte (Tous, Sassi) senz'altro ti dico che era così, bastava vedere le loro partite di maggio: correvano come a settembre corre una provinciale!! Ma questa Juve secondo me ha avuto eccome in stagione e anche all'interno delle singole partite dei cali di rendimento fisico (col Bayern allora si sarebbe dovuto dire lo stesso dei tedeschi, nel supplementare la Juve sembrava andare alla moviola rispetto ai "crucchi") e l'altra sera senza i miracoli di Buffon (ci sta che a 38 anni un portiere li faccia ancora, che poi nel caso di Balotelli ha avuto più che altro fortuna, traversa inferiore e poi riga, eddai..) tornavano a casa sconfitti. Hanno trovato casualmente il gol dell'1-2 (anche viziato da un falletto di Pogba su Abate) poi non mi pare che abbiano fatto granchè di altro..hanno quella fortuna che accompagna sempre le squadre che vincono, quest'anno meritano di sicuro lo scudetto ci mancherebbe ma a me continuano a non sembrare così irresistibili come sembrerebbe dire la classifica e in questa serie di 21 vinte su 22 almeno in 5-6 occasioni potevano benissimo perdere o pareggiare ma gli è sempre andata bene (con la Roma, col Napoli, sabato con noi, nei due derby, col genoa in casa che fecero schifo, con la sampdoria fuori gli andò di lusso, varie volte insomma hanno giocato male o anche proprio sotto ritmo); vedo soprattutto in due pedine a centrocampo la distanza fra noi e loro (non ho detto poco comunque, eh..il 50% del centrocampo che è sempre il reparto chiave di una squadra)..ma avere Marchisio e Pogba anzichè Bertolacci/Kucka e Honda/ Bonaventura in mezzo al campo, cambia parecchio...la differenza enorme poi la vedo in panchina..hanno quello che per me è da anni il miglior allenatore che c'è in Italia e che, scelleratamente, avevamo noi ma l'abbiamo prima delegittimato e poi, inevitabilmente, cacciato..sono convinto che se invertiamo gli allenatori fra noi e loro adesso Juve e Milan sarebbero suppergiù appaiate al terzo posto, noi facendo una stagione ottima, loro pieni di polemiche e forse Mihajlovic esonerato..Mihajlovic ci è costato un sacco di punti nel girone di andata, poi dopo ha avuto anche sfortuna con determinati infortuni e come sempre quando le cose vanno male poi a cosa si è aggiunta cosa (incluso il reord stagionale come squadra che ha colpito più pali di tutte..): ma questa rosa adesso dovrebbe avere 10-12 punti in più senza troppi problemi e li avrebbe per me sicuramente se a guidarla ci fosse Allegri (ma anche Donadoni..).



non sono d'accordo con niente di quello che hai scritto, praticamente hai detto che milan e juve avrebbero più o meno la stessa rosa tranne per il centrocampo e la differenza la fanno i due allenatori..dove sta scritto che la nostra rosa deve avere 10-12 punti in più su quali basi, siamo una squadra che appena manca un giocatore come kucka o un giocatore come niang o uno come bonaventura o honda non ha sostituti, basta che mancano uno o due di questi e tu perdi contro chiunque, e tu affermio che questa squadra è da terzo posto, neanche se viene gesù cristo ad allenare la porta al terzo posto...per quello che riguarda i due allenatori, la juventus la potrebbe allenare chiunque e andrebbe sempre bene tanto la è lo spogliatoio che comanda, è quasi buffon a decidere tutto, figurati quanto possa contare allegri la dentro..mihajilovic per me è un allenatore migliore dal punto vista del carattere sicuro, tatticamente se la giocano ma prima di questa stagione preferivo il serbo tutta la vita


----------



## MVB64 (11 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non sono d'accordo con niente di quello che hai scritto, praticamente hai detto che milan e juve avrebbero più o meno la stessa rosa tranne per il centrocampo e la differenza la fanno i due allenatori..dove sta scritto che la nostra rosa deve avere 10-12 punti in più su quali basi, siamo una squadra che appena manca un giocatore come kucka o un giocatore come niang o uno come bonaventura o honda non ha sostituti, basta che mancano uno o due di questi e tu perdi contro chiunque, e tu affermio che questa squadra è da terzo posto, neanche se viene gesù cristo ad allenare la porta al terzo posto...per quello che riguarda i due allenatori, la juventus la potrebbe allenare chiunque e andrebbe sempre bene tanto la è lo spogliatoio che comanda, è quasi buffon a decidere tutto, figurati quanto possa contare allegri la dentro..mihajilovic per me è un allenatore migliore dal punto vista del carattere sicuro, tatticamente se la giocano ma prima di questa stagione preferivo il serbo tutta la vita



Punti di vista..a me pare più strampalato sostenere che la Juve è dopata come fai tu...10-12 punti in più su quali basi???!! Ti bastano le partite con Genoa, Atalanta, Bologna, Verona, Carpi, Udinese, a Empoli e a Chievo? sono 8 e su 24 punti siamo riusciti nell'impresa di farne "ben" 5, non pretendevo tutti e 24, neanche 20, neanche 18 (e iniziamo a stare generosetti, eh?)... ma..io dico... da un mister che aveva promesso che avrebbe vinto quasi tutte le sfide con le 13 squadre a noi inferiori, me ne aspettavo almeno 16 o 17 di questi 24! Guarda la rosa e datti una risposta, altrochè assenze di Niang o altri, anche alle avversarie di turno mancava sempre qualcuno; e questo anche tenendo per buoni tutti gli altri risultati eh, ovvero le altre 6 sconfitte (mica poche, di ben..) arrivate contro Fiorentina, Inter, Napoli, Sassuolo e due volte con la Juve, senza meritare di perdere due volte su due contro la capolista, peraltro ma prendiamole per buone queste, ci stanno... poi per carità..il mondo è bello perchè ognuno può dire la sua, ma di quel che hai scritto diciamo che si può concordare al massimo sui punti e le virgole, ecco..
hai la memoria corta peraltro mi pare..Allegri portò al terzo posto tre anni fa una squadra con una rosa anche inferiore (e con tanto di doppio impegno fino a marzo inoltrato, pure..), quindi vedi che l'allenatore conta eccome! E dire due centrocampisti di differenza non mi pare dire poco, è il reparto determinante e la differenza alla fine è (quasi, perchè con Mihajlovic dubito proprio che la Juve sarebbe lassù adesso..) tutta li


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Aprile 2016)

MVB64 ha scritto:


> Punti di vista..a me pare più strampalato sostenere che la Juve è dopata come fai tu...10-12 punti in più su quali basi???!! Ti bastano le partite con Genoa, Atalanta, Bologna, Verona, Carpi, Udinese, a Empoli e a Chievo? sono 8 e su 24 punti siamo riusciti nell'impresa di farne "ben" 5, non pretendevo tutti e 24, neanche 20, neanche 18 (e iniziamo a stare generosetti, eh?)... ma..io dico... da un mister che aveva promesso che avrebbe vinto quasi tutte le sfide con le 13 squadre a noi inferiori, me ne aspettavo almeno 16 o 17 di questi 24! Guarda la rosa e datti una risposta, altrochè assenze di Niang o altri, anche alle avversarie di turno mancava sempre qualcuno; e questo anche tenendo per buoni tutti gli altri risultati eh, ovvero le altre 6 sconfitte (mica poche, di ben..) arrivate contro Fiorentina, Inter, Napoli, Sassuolo e due volte con la Juve (senza meritare di perdere due volte su due contro la capolista, peraltro...vediamo se riesci a negare anche questa evidenza del campo, poi per carità..il mondo è bello perchè ognuno può dire la sua, ma di quel che hai scritto diciamo che si può concordare al massimo sui punti e le virgole, ecco..



non ho detto questo, ho detto solo che ha una condizione fisica spaventosa...sul fatto dei 10 12 punti se ragioniamo cosi che ce li diano subito a inizio campionato quei punti contro le piccole e cosi non abbiamo nemmeno bisogno di giocare, se vinci tutte le partite che hai elencato tu possiamo essere pure da scudetto...la verità è che questa rosa per me è al massimo ma massimo massimo se consideriamo la fiorentina un po inferiore da quinto posto, per me a inizio campionato il milan non era nemmeno superiore alla lazio eppure siamo davanti noi e siamo in finale di coppa, poi la rosa del milan è composta solo da 12 giocatori più o meno affidabili e una squadra che vuole avere degli obbiettivi non può avere cosi pochi uomini su cui puntare, è inutile poi lamentarsi dei punti che mancao contro genoa carpi verona atalanta ecc ecc, questo giochino possono farlo tutte le squadra, se non hai fatto punti con queste vuol dire che sei scarso, per me l'allenatore deve dare qualcosa in più nelle partite più difficili e mihajilovic ha dimostrato di sapere preparare bene gli scontri diretti contro le grandi, ma contro le piccole se non riesci a vincere non si può dare colpa all'allenatore, quella partite li se sei una squadra decente e costruita bene le vinci anche senza bisogno dell'allenatore, la un allenatore può fare veramente poco, la squadra è costruita male e pensare che sia da terzo posto vuol dire mettersi le fette di prosciutto davanti agli occhi e continuare a fare il giochino di berlusconi e galliani in cui la colpa è sempre dell'allenatore mentre la rosa è di altissimo livello...


----------



## MVB64 (11 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non ho detto questo, ho detto solo che ha una condizione fisica spaventosa...sul fatto dei 10 12 punti se ragioniamo cosi che ce li diano subito a inizio campionato quei punti contro le piccole e cosi non abbiamo nemmeno bisogno di giocare, se vinci tutte le partite che hai elencato tu possiamo essere pure da scudetto...


Non ho mica scritto che mi aspettavo di vincerle tutte eh.....ma su 8 partite in cui parti favorito però non puoi accampare scuse di alcun tipo se fai 5 punti anzichè il minimo ma minimo sindacale che possono essere 16 o 17..e considera che oltre a queste ne hai perse altre 6 "fisiologiche" (anzi sono sette perchè ci metto fra le "buone" anche quella a Bergamo recente, voglio essere buono..); mi sembra che stiamo un po' esagerando no, nell'andare oltre i limiti della rosa, che ci sono ed è innegabile, ma con questa rosa qui non puoi fare mai meno di 70 punti in un campionato come il nostro, Allegri ribadisco aveva una rosa ben più scarsa di questa, ne fece 74..poi di solito con 70-71 punti si arriva terzi, in effetti sia la Gazzetta dello sport che Sky nelle previsioni precampionato davano quella come la posizione finale massima del Milan..dopodichè quest'anno con 70 punti non si arriverà nemmeno quarti, quindi non è tanto la posizione che mi interessa per criticare il mister, se le altre sono più brave e fanno stagioni super, complimenti a loro..ma noi almeno facciamo quella che si può e deve fare, però... i punti di distacco che a fine annata avrà da "quota 70" per me saranno troppi ...che poi sia stata una rosa messa assieme in modo discutibile è evidente, dire Milan da terzo posto mi pare mica fare dei complimenti alla dirigenza, dopo che hai speso (male, almeno in parte e per quel che riguarda il centrocampo sicuramente) 90 mln per fare mercato quando con meno ma pescando meglio (tipo prendere uno alla Banega, per fare un nome fra quelli che in estate con 15 lo portavi a casa, anzichè Bertolacci a 20) avresti messo insieme una rosa molto più sensata. Per non dire delle opzioni che non ha mai nemmeno esplorato, Mauri in primis che quantomeno provalo no in quelle partite con Carpi, Verona in casa (dove ripropose de Jong al rientro dopo due mesi circa..in una partita dove vorrei sapere a che c...osa serviva un mediano difensivo?! ma dai, queste sono scelte clamorosamente errate, altrochè star li a discutere di titolari e riserve, stiamo parlando di affrontare il Verona in casa e non batterlo...ed ebbe pure il coraggio di lamentarsi dell'arbitraggio che, per carità, fu pessimo, ma non puoi attaccarti a quello in certe partite, benchè volendo ce ne sarebbe da dire anche su quello in questa stagione, ma lo tengo fuori volutamente quell'aspetto li)? Mah..mah...che la società sia bollita è evidente (la cacciata a suo tempo di Allegri, emblematico..magari avrebbero fatto lo stesso con Mihajlovic se avesse fatto anche lui 74 punti e terzo posto, ormai c'è da aspettarsi di tutto purtroppo e finchè non verrà ceduta la società sarà dura aspettarsi successi) ma che quest'anno ci siano anche grosse colpe del mister se la stagione è andata a rotoli, direi pure...


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Aprile 2016)

MVB64 ha scritto:


> Non ho mica scritto che mi aspettavo di vincerle tutte eh.....ma su 8 partite in cui parti favorito però non puoi accampare scuse di alcun tipo se fai 5 punti anzichè il minimo ma minimo sindacale che possono essere 16 o 17..e considera che oltre a queste ne hai perse altre 6 "fisiologiche" (anzi sono sette perchè ci metto fra le "buone" anche quella a Bergamo recente, voglio essere buono..); mi sembra che stiamo un po' esagerando no, nell'andare oltre i limiti della rosa, che ci sono ed è innegabile, ma con questa rosa qui non puoi fare mai meno di 70 punti in un campionato come il nostro, Allegri ribadisco aveva una rosa ben più scarsa di questa, ne fece 74..poi di solito con 70-71 punti si arriva terzi, in effetti sia la Gazzetta dello sport che Sky nelle previsioni precampionato davano quella come la posizione finale massima del Milan..dopodichè quest'anno con 70 punti non si arriverà nemmeno quarti, quindi non è rtanto la posizione che mi interesa per criticare il mister ma i punti di distacco che a fine annata avrà da "quota 70" che, francamente, non puoi non centrare con una rosa simile...che po isia stata sbagliata è evidente, dire Milan da terzo posto mi pare mica fare dei complimenti alla dirigenza, dopo che hai speso (male, almeno in parte e per quel che riguarda il centrocampo sicuramente) 90 mln per fare mercato quando con meno ma pescando meglio (tipo prendere uno alla Banega, per fare un nome fra quelli che in estate con 15 lo portavi a casa, anzichè Bertolacci a 20) avresti messo insieme una rosa molto più sensata. Per non dire delle opzioni che non ha mai nemmeno esplorato, Mauri in primis che quantomeno in quelle partite con Carpi, Verona in casa (dove ripropose de Jong al rientro dopo due mesi circa..in una partita dove vorrei sapere a che c...osa serviva un mediano difensivo?! ma dai, queste sono scelte clamorosamente errate, altrochè star li a discutere di titolari e riserve, stiamo parlando di affrontare il Verona in casa e non batterlo...ed ebbe pure il coraggio di lamentarsi dell'arbitraggio che, per carità, fu pessimo, ma non puoi attaccarti a quello in certe partite, benchè volendo ce ne sarebbe da dire anche su quello in questa stagione, ma lo tengo fuori volutamente quell'aspetto li)




per me questa è la posizione che rispecchia chiaramente il valore della squadra..la rosa di allegri era superiore e ti spiego perchè, intanto i giocatori che abbiamo ancora oggi avevano ben 4 anni di meno, montolivo fece la stagione della vita da playmaker, mexes che in difesa pareva insuperabile e assieme a zapata giocarono 6 mesi stepitosi, balotelli che fu l'acquisto invernale giocò come mai aveva fatto nella sua carriera, el shaarawy, fece quel girone di andata straordinario, all'interno di quella rosa c'erano giocatori di personalità e anche di livello internazionale che questa rosa non ha, i vari ambrosini, flamini che fece un girone di ritorno ottimo in cui segnò diverse volte, robinho che anche se era a fine carriera e spesso fuori condizone gioco la parte finale di stagione decentemente..poi forse quella squadra non era nemmeno da terzo posto come dici ma ci furono tutta questa serie di fattori uniti a qualche episodio arbitrale favorevole che ci consentirono di centrare un obbiettivo insperato, quell'anno andò bene ma considerare quell'anno la normalità non lo trovo giusto, non è che tutti gli anni puoi avere sempre il colpo di fortuna, e ripeto quell'anno andò bene perchè all'interno di quello spogliatoio c'erano uomini con personalità diversa da quelli che ci sono oggi...qualche scelta errata di mihajilovic non cambia il giudizio sul valore della rosa, eppure secondo me abbiamo vinto anche partite difficili, per quello che siamo adesso, contro fiorentina e inter grazie alle sue "scelte errate"..se affronti in casa il verona e non lo batti l'atalanta e non la batti e altre squadrette la colpa è dell'allenatore, o della squadra che è formata da gente incapace?? siamo seri dai, anche se l'allenatore scappava dalla panca e se ne andava in bagno a pisciare tutto il tempo della partita la colpa non può essere sua, quelle partite si devono vincere sempre se ti chiami MILAN, evidentemente questo non è il milan che conosciamo, questo milan vale il sassuolo e la classifica rispecchia chiaramente il valore della rosa..quando spendi 20 milioni per bertolacci e ogni domenica devo assistere a quello strazio di partite che mi offre sia lui che il suo compare poli poi non posso prendermela con l'allenatore, capisci, i problemi sono altri purtroppo..magari fosse l'allenatore il problema, magari..


----------



## kolao95 (11 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> per me questa è la posizione che rispecchia chiaramente il valore della squadra..la rosa di allegri era superiore e ti spiego perchè, intanto i giocatori che abbiamo ancora oggi avevano ben 4 anni di meno, montolivo fece la stagione della vita da playmaker, mexes che in difesa pareva insuperabile e assieme a zapata giocarono 6 mesi stepitosi, balotelli che fu l'acquisto invernale giocò come mai aveva fatto nella sua carriera, el shaarawy, fece quel girone di andata straordinario, all'interno di quella rosa c'erano giocatori di personalità e anche di livello internazionale che questa rosa non ha, i vari ambrosini, flamini che fece un girone di ritorno ottimo in cui segnò diverse volte, robinho che anche se era a fine carriera e spesso fuori condizone gioco la parte finale di stagione decentemente..poi forse quella squadra non era nemmeno da terzo posto come dici ma ci furono tutta questa serie di fattori uniti a qualche episodio arbitrale favorevole che ci consentirono di centrare un obbiettivo insperato, quell'anno andò bene ma considerare quell'anno la normalità non lo trovo giusto, non è che tutti gli anni puoi avere sempre il colpo di fortuna, e ripeto quell'anno andò bene perchè all'interno di quello spogliatoio c'erano uomini con personalità diversa da quelli che ci sono oggi...



E soprattutto quella Serie A era ben più scarsa di quella di quest'anno. La stessa Juve girava con Matri e Giovinco titolari; l'Inter aveva una rosa scarsa e pagò gli errori di inesperienza di Strama; la Roma prese Zeman senza dargli giocatori che potessero funzionare nel suo sistema di gioco; la Lazio fece la solita stagione da qualificazione in Europa League; insomma, restavano solo Napoli e Fiorentina con cui battagliare.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Aprile 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> E soprattutto quella Serie A era ben più scarsa di quella di quest'anno. La stessa Juve girava con Matri e Giovinco titolari; l'Inter aveva una rosa scarsa e pagò gli errori di inesperienza di Strama; la Roma prese Zeman senza dargli giocatori che potessero funzionare nel suo sistema di gioco; la Lazio fece la solita stagione da qualificazione in Europa League; insomma, restavano solo Napoli e Fiorentina con cui battagliare.



esatto..c'erano molto meno antagoniste, la lazio di quest'anno in quel campionato li arrivava terza


----------



## MVB64 (11 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> per me questa è la posizione che rispecchia chiaramente il valore della squadra..la rosa di allegri era superiore e ti spiego perchè, intanto i giocatori che abbiamo ancora oggi avevano ben 4 anni di meno, montolivo fece la stagione della vita da playmaker,


Si ma dai è rimasto lui e Abate di quelli via...in difesa giocavi con titolare uno fra Constant e Antonini a sinistra, Abate a destra non era megli odi adesso, i due centrali Zapata - Mexès oh..punti di vista eh ma a me non pare che si possa definire quella difesa meglio di questa..
A centrocqampo avevamo titolari Muntari - Montolivo e Ambrosini che si turnava con Flamini...era a tre e quindi non paragonabile ma insomma secondo me quest'anno non siamo certo peggio con Bonaventura, Honda...In attacco il parco di allora era Boateng, Pazzini ed El shaarawy, poi arrivò balotelli..boh faccio proprio fatica a vedere dove fossimo meglio..

Le rivali poi , mah..mah..il Napoli era quello del trio Cavani - Hamsik - Lavezzi..la Juve era al secondo anno di Conte (ecco quella peraltro si che per me era una juve dopata e anche bene), la Roma e la Lazio erano forti, l'Inter, ma anche la Fiorentina 
e per di più avevamo anche la champions di mezzo, eppure se hai un mister che sa dare una fisionomia al gruppo ci riesci anche con giocatori modesti..Muntari eh..poi insisto, con questa rosa fai 70 punti, 72 massimo...quest'anno non arrivi terzo lo stesso, quell'anno nemmeno ci saresti arrivato con 70 peraltro..però non si può vedere che con sta rosa qua fai 60 punti, eddai...



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sia lui che il suo compare poli poi non posso prendermela con l'allenatore, capisci, i problemi sono altri purtroppo..magari fosse l'allenatore il problema, magari..



Poli, altro errore..con tutti gli altri allenatori lui a centrocampo giostrava sulla corsie (all'occorrenza in passato ha fatto anche il terzino destro, pure decentemente..) ma Mihajlovic le rare volte che l'ha utilizzato lo ha sempre messo nei due in mezzo..insomma si che non è il principale indiziato Mihajlovic, ma ha accentuato con i suoi errori di gestione quelli fatti in sede di mercato..
Mauri secondo me è un altro di quelli..miglior giovane dello scorso campionato, ma valorizzalo un minimo, no? in un reparto dove peraltro hai carenza di piedi buoni, sarà anche giovane, poco esperto ecc..ma i piedi lo scorso anno ha dimostrato di averli..come sta dimostrando di averli anche Suso e la sensazione insomma è che quest'anno ci siano anche tante colpe del mister per l'andamento della stagione..tanti altri allenatori li avrebbero utilizzati meglio anche giocatori non certo eccelsi come Poli e Bertolacci ma che sta sicuro che in 13-14 squadre dell'attuale serie A sarebbero titolari e ci sono allenatori che riescono a dare un gioco alle loro squadre anche senza avere degli scienziati in mezzo al campo..Bologna, Sassuolo, Empoli, la stessa Atalanta..hanno spesso mostrato un gioco migliore del nostro, avendo giocatori decisamente più scarsi però...lui ha spesso insistito ad "infognare" la squadra di punte e centrocampisti offensivi, quando forse era meglio provare ad esplorare altre opzioni, sapendo poi che bacca predilige essere punta unica e avere dietro chi lo serve dalle fasce o comunque arrivandogli da dietro, senza togliergli spazi in avanti (adesso vedo che si critica Bacca, ma non è lui il problema, lui lo sai come gioca, ad esempio il 4-2-3-1 del Siviglia in cui fece un sacco di gol e li si che giocatori come Bertolacci, Honda, Bonaventura potrebbero rendere al meglio..)


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Aprile 2016)

MVB64 ha scritto:


> Poli, altro errore..con tutti gli altri allenatori lui a centrocampo giostrava sulla corsie (all'occorrenza in passato ha fatto anche il terzino destro, pure decentemente..) ma Mihajlovic le rare volte che l'ha utilizzato lo ha sempre messo nei due in mezzo..insomma si che non è il principale indiziato Mihajlovic, ma ha accentuato con i suoi errori di gestione quelli fatti in sede di mercato..
> Mauri secondo me è un altro di quelli..miglior giovane dello scorso campionato, ma valorizzalo un minimo, no? in un reparto dove peraltro hai carenza di piedi buoni, sarà anche giovane, poco esperto ecc..ma i piedi lo scorso anno ha dimostrato di averli..come sta dimostrando di averli anche Suso e la sensazione insomma è che quest'anno ci siano anche tante colpe del mister per l'andamento della stagione..tanti altri allenatori li avrebbero utilizzati meglio anche giocatori non certo eccelsi come Poli e Bertolacci ma che sta sicuro che in 13-14 squadre dell'attuale serie A sarebbero titolari e ci sono allenatori che riescono a dare un gioco alle loro squadre anche senza avere degli scienziati in mezzo al campo..Bologna, Sassuolo, Empoli, la stessa Atalanta..hanno spesso mostrato un gioco migliore del nostro, avendo giocatori decisamente più scarsi però...lui ha spesso insistito ad "infognare" la squadra di punte e centrocampisti offensivi, quando forse era meglio provare ad esplorare altre opzioni, sapendo poi che bacca predilige essere punta unica e avere dietro chi lo serve dalle fasce o comunque arrivandogli da dietro, senza togliergli spazi in avanti (adesso vedo che si critica Bacca, ma non è lui il problema, lui lo sai come gioca, ad esempio il 4-2-3-1 del Siviglia in cui fece un sacco di gol e li si che giocatori come Bertolacci, Honda, Bonaventura potrebbero rendere al meglio..)



avesse utilizzato poli esterno, mamma mia li si che saremmo migliorati un sacco, arrivavamo terzi sicuro, basta dai, dopo questo non ha più senso discutere...ma che opzioni doveva esplorare, qualunque cosa faceva, poi la squadra avrebbe fatto schifo e lui sarebbe stato criticato comunque


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Aprile 2016)

MVB64 ha scritto:


> Si ma dai è rimasto lui e Abate di quelli via...in difesa giocavi con titolare uno fra Constant e Antonini a sinistra, Abate a destra non era megli odi adesso, i due centrali Zapata - Mexès oh..punti di vista eh ma a me non pare che si possa definire quella difesa meglio di questa..
> A centrocqampo avevamo titolari Muntari - Montolivo e Ambrosini che si turnava con Flamini...era a tre e quindi non paragonabile ma insomma secondo me quest'anno non siamo certo peggio con Bonaventura, Honda...In attacco il parco di allora era Boateng, Pazzini ed El shaarawy, poi arrivò balotelli..boh faccio proprio fatica a vedere dove fossimo meglio..
> 
> Le rivali poi , mah..mah..il Napoli era quello del trio Cavani - Hamsik - Lavezzi..la Juve era al secondo anno di Conte (ecco quella peraltro si che per me era una juve dopata e anche bene), la Roma e la Lazio erano forti, l'Inter, ma anche la Fiorentina
> e per di più avevamo anche la champions di mezzo, eppure se hai un mister che sa dare una fisionomia al gruppo ci riesci anche con giocatori modesti..Muntari eh..poi insisto, con questa rosa fai 70 punti, 72 massimo...quest'anno non arrivi terzo lo stesso, quell'anno nemmeno ci saresti arrivato con 70 peraltro..però non si può vedere che con sta rosa qua fai 60 punti, eddai...



se dici che c'erano solo montolivo e abate ( che poi non è vero visto che c'erano pure mexes zapata boateng balotelli de sciglio e se vogliamo anche el shaarawy) questo ti fa capire che quella rosa li era migliore di questa, qualitativamente era scarsa uguale ma in mezzo al campo c'era più personalità, c'erano più incontristi che recuperavano il pallone e ripeto tutti questi che ti ho elencato avevano 4 anni di meno.. e poi i rivali non erano juve e napoli, quelli arrivavano molto prima di noi, roma e lazio facevano schifo e l'inter non ne parliamo dai...


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non sono d'accordo con niente di quello che hai scritto, praticamente hai detto che milan e juve avrebbero più o meno la stessa rosa tranne per il centrocampo e la differenza la fanno i due allenatori..dove sta scritto che la nostra rosa deve avere 10-12 punti in più su quali basi, siamo una squadra che appena manca un giocatore come kucka o un giocatore come niang o uno come bonaventura o honda non ha sostituti, basta che mancano uno o due di questi e tu perdi contro chiunque, e tu affermio che questa squadra è da terzo posto, neanche se viene gesù cristo ad allenare la porta al terzo posto...per quello che riguarda i due allenatori, la juventus la potrebbe allenare chiunque e andrebbe sempre bene tanto la è lo spogliatoio che comanda, è quasi buffon a decidere tutto, figurati quanto possa contare allegri la dentro..mihajilovic per me è un allenatore migliore dal punto vista del carattere sicuro, tatticamente se la giocano ma prima di questa stagione preferivo il serbo tutta la vita



dai boh su mihajlovic non ha scuse quest'anno rispetto ad allegri non giocava nemmeno le coppe europee la partita di sabato ha dimostrato che potevamo fare molti più punti se giocavamo allo stesso modo con le piccole. poi magari non arrivavi terzo, ma nemmeno stavi a distanza siderale da viola e inde


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Aprile 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> dai boh su mihajlovic non ha scuse quest'anno rispetto ad allegri non giocava nemmeno le coppe europee la partita di sabato ha dimostrato che potevamo fare molti più punti se giocavamo allo stesso modo con le piccole. poi magari non arrivavi terzo, ma nemmeno stavi a distanza siderale da viola e inde



su mihajilovic anche io sono combattuto, mi aspettavo di più ma dobbiamo anche ammettere che con questa rosa non è facile..


----------

